# 55 Days in ... Bexhill



## MacManiac

Charlton Heston and David Niven managed to survive in Peking for 55 Days and we are now in the same position. Although our apartment is not as defensible as the compound in Peking, we do have a neighbour who looks like Ava Gardner.

55 days to go and counting … this is the start of a new moving diary. I am sure we have forgotten to do things and I would like you all to feel free to chip in and say "But have you remembered to …?

1. One way tickets booked from Gatwick to Paphos on EasyJet.

2. Overnight room booked at the Premier Inn at Gatwick for early morning flight.

3. Train tickets booked from Bexhill to Gatwick Airport.

4. Short-term accommodation arranged in Cyprus to enable us to research that dream long-term rental.

5. Car hire arranged from Paphos Airport.

6. EHIC cards received.

7. Travel insurance confirmed (it turns out it was a benefit from our bank).

8. International packing and removal arranged from Bexhill.

9. Decluttering of our life over here well under way.

10. Charitable organisations contacted with a view to donating stuff we won't sell and don't want to take with us.

11. Car booked into local auction to sell with least amount of hassle.

12. New passport en route for my wife in her married name (don't want to muddy the waters with Cypriot administartion).

13. BT phone line and broadband cancelled for day before we travel (that was surprisingly quick and easy).

14. Local authority informed, so Council Tax will be paid up to date.

15. Form S1 - according to them - can only be applied for 28 days before departure. Date marked in diary.

16. Cleaners booked for the day after we leave to complete an "end of tenancy" clean, supervised by our daughter.

17. Notice given to landlord's agents regarding end of tenancy.

18. Mobile phone contracts cancelled with appropriate notice.

19. Direct debits stopped and utility suppliers informed so that final payments can be made.

20. Most of my clothes donated to charity (something to do with losing four stones since last October). New clothes being bought with Cypriot weather in mind.

21. New electric blanket bought for those cooler nights.

22. Dehumidifier serviced - just in case.

23. Weekly journeys to council tip. Why on earth did we keep that?

24. Three-month supply of essential medication to be picked up from pharmacy three days before we leave.

25. Friends alerted to new address.

26. Letters to various suppliers, utility providers etc. alerting them to departure and - where necessary - new address.

27. Postal redirection to our daughter's flat so she can decide if anything needs to be sent on to us.

Well that's a start to this diary.


----------



## Veronica

It looks as though you have everything well in hand:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MacManiac

It's the benefit and curse of early retirement and the alleged mental acuity attributed to taking Vitamin B1 (to ward off mosquitos apparently). But there's always one more thing, probably.


----------



## Veronica

We take B1 and I am sure it has reduced the number of bites we get and on the very odd occassion we do get bitten the reaction is much milder.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MacManiac

So the old wives' tale might be true - although I hasten to add, Veronica, that I am not suggesting you are an old wife.


----------



## theo79

I'm gonna have to copy and past this, it seem's you've covered everything and also reminded me to cancel our mobile contracts


----------



## MacManiac

theo79 said:


> I'm gonna have to copy and past this, it seem's you've covered everything and also reminded me to cancel our mobile contracts


You are more than welcome. It's not as daunting as I first feared.


----------



## Veronica

I suppose it depends what you call old
Years ago you were old at 40, then 50 became the new 50, then 60. Now although I am a grandmother(5 times) and I am now in receipt of a pension I do not consider myself old. I still feel like a young woman in my head. The body maybe dosn't quite agree though


----------



## MacManiac

You are absolutely right. I am certainly fitter than at any time since I left the army (in 1974). It's amazing what a heart attack five years ago, a triple bypass and then almost dying because of a MRSA infection can do to focus your mind on the benefits of being a lean, mean fighting machine.

Six days a week at the gym (which I now absolutely love), healthy eating and a positive outlook on life means I am so full of energy it's almost frightening. My abdominal muscles have even appeared (not quite a "six pack" but enough for my wife to accuse me of posing in front of the bathroom mirror). Joking apart, with two children and four grandchildren, at the age of 59 I feel as if I am 30.


----------



## theo79

strangely at the age of 32 I feel 60, which is the main reason for moving to cyprus to try and take it easier and healthier!! good luck with your move


----------



## shewdog

Just saved your list onto my computer  I started my own, but you have pretty much nailed it - so thanks!


----------



## MacManiac

theo79 said:


> strangely at the age of 32 I feel 60, which is the main reason for moving to cyprus to try and take it easier and healthier!! good luck with your move


Gosh! I really hope you start feeling your age in Cyprus. Taking it easy is an art form and I am sure we will both develop those skills if we try hard enough.


----------



## Pam n Dave

You have cancelled you UK mobile phone contracts, have you any means of contacting people on arrival. Such as your temporary landlords 

Have you ordered any Euros to tide you over until you get a Cyprus bank account set up. The rate is around 1.27-1.28 so reasonable at the moment.

Is the Currency Fair account set up yet, they do security checks so it's best done while you have a base. You can add the donor account later.


----------



## bwfcwood

Your situation sounds remarkably like ours in terms of health conditions (although my hubby is still sporting a party 7 instead of a 6 pack). Do you mind letting me know what you are doing as regards health care as you also seem to have similar pre existing conditions as said party 7!!!

Good luck with the move, I shall be using your checklist myself


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> You have cancelled you UK mobile phone contracts, have you any means of contacting people on arrival. Such as your temporary landlords
> 
> Have you ordered any Euros to tide you over until you get a Cyprus bank account set up. The rate is around 1.27-1.28 so reasonable at the moment.
> 
> Is the Currency Fair account set up yet, they do security checks so it's best done while you have a base. You can add the donor account later.


Never thought about contacting those grasping temporary landlords 

I have an unlocked iPhone and Ann has an unlocked Nokia. I had read about Cyta Soeasy PAYG SIMs. Is this the best way forward? 

We have ordered sufficient Euros to sort out rent and deposits and to tide us over for the time before we can open a bank account.

I hadn't realise that Currency Fair would need to do security checks so will set up an account ASAP. Great tip.

These points are why I started this thread. Any more for any more ...


----------



## MacManiac

Yesterday we decided to be "realistic" over what furniture and belongings we really wanted to take with us and what we would replace on arrival. Made a coupe of phone calls to furniture dealers and charities, and have visits arranged this week. What we cannot sell will, I hope, help others who are less fortunate than us (that sounds rather precious, but it's not meant to be). My recent experience in working as a generalist adviser at the Citizens' Advice Bureau seems to have made me more mellow - at least according to my wife.


----------



## Kalimera

MacManiac said:


> Gosh! I really hope you start feeling your age in Cyprus. Taking it easy is an art form and I am sure we will both develop those skills if we try hard enough.


You haven't even lived yet my friend


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Great list! What about renewing your driving licences before leaving to ensure 10 years validity?


----------



## MacManiac

David_&_Letitia said:


> Great list! What about renewing your driving licences before leaving to ensure 10 years validity?


What a good point. I renewed my licence last year for a new photograph, and Ann's licence - we realised after your post - needs something similar at the end of November this year. We'll bring that forward, and save ourselves a lot of hassle. And I thought we'd thought of everything (but if that was the case why did I start this thread?). Just the sort of thing we would have overlooked.


----------



## Pam n Dave

MacManiac said:


> Never thought about contacting those grasping temporary landlords
> 
> I have an unlocked iPhone and Ann has an unlocked Nokia. I had read about Cyta Soeasy PAYG SIMs. Is this the best way forward?
> 
> We have ordered sufficient Euros to sort out rent and deposits and to tide us over for the time before we can open a bank account.
> 
> I hadn't realise that Currency Fair would need to do security checks so will set up an account ASAP. Great tip.
> 
> These points are why I started this thread. Any more for any more ...


Be careful the landlords may be reading the postings.

Soeasy is a good stop gap, it's also upgradable to contract if you choose to go that way later. Once you are settled then maybe look at another provider so if one network fails then you have a spare. (The network doesn't fail often) 

Currency Fair need to guard against money laundering, we initially had a problem as we don't have an address here so use a PO Box.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> Be careful the landlords may be reading the postings.
> 
> Soeasy is a good stop gap, it's also upgradable to contract if you choose to go that way later. Once you are settled then maybe look at another provider so if one network fails then you have a spare. (The network doesn't fail often)
> 
> Currency Fair need to guard against money laundering, we initially had a problem as we don't have an address here so use a PO Box.


I hope landlords would not be so sneaky.

As far as Soeasy is concerned, I am not sure how much we would use mobile phones once established. I understand that making mobile calls is reasonably priced, and - if we can avoid it - we would love not to have a landline (it all depends on Internet connections). For some reason we have three mobile phone contracts, and can't see a good reason for needing them when we shall be retired. But it's good to know that the Soeasy is upgradable to a contract if required.

Currency Fair will be sorted out when our new UK bank account details come through. We have decided to kick Barclays into touch for ethical reasons, and move to the Co-op Bank (but won't tell them about the new Cyprus address until later). 

Once again, many thanks for the useful tips.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> I hope landlords would not be so sneaky.
> 
> As far as Soeasy is concerned, I am not sure how much we would use mobile phones once established. I understand that making mobile calls is reasonably priced, and - if we can avoid it - we would love not to have a landline (it all depends on Internet connections). For some reason we have three mobile phone contracts, and can't see a good reason for needing them when we shall be retired. But it's good to know that the Soeasy is upgradable to a contract if required.
> 
> Currency Fair will be sorted out when our new UK bank account details come through. We have decided to kick Barclays into touch for ethical reasons, and move to the Co-op Bank (but won't tell them about the new Cyprus address until later).
> 
> Once again, many thanks for the useful tips.


Just a suggestion to double check the terms of your Co-op bank account to ensure they will continue it when you are in Cyprus. Many banks won't and also make a fuss about using a PO Box number, which you may find yourself doing.

You should not need the account details to open an account with Currency Fair. I actually opened mine from Cyprus with a PO Box Number and found them flexible and sensible regarding Id documents etc. It's not often I compliment financial organisations either.

You will find all the mobile companies allow you to upgrade accounts and the main ones are CYTA, MTN and Primetel. I think the MTN sims are easiest to find, I bought ours in Carrefour. If your phone needs unlocking it might be better to do it in the UK. I had a Tesco Mobile phone and to unlock this particular model had to send it to them in the UK.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Just a suggestion to double check the terms of your Co-op bank account to ensure they will continue it when you are in Cyprus. Many banks won't and also make a fuss about using a PO Box number, which you may find yourself doing.
> 
> You should not need the account details to open an account with Currency Fair. I actually opened mine from Cyprus with a PO Box Number and found them flexible and sensible regarding Id documents etc. It's not often I compliment financial organisations either.
> 
> You will find all the mobile companies allow you to upgrade accounts and the main ones are CYTA, MTN and Primetel. I think the MTN sims are easiest to find, I bought ours in Carrefour. If your phone needs unlocking it might be better to do it in the UK. I had a Tesco Mobile phone and to unlock this particular model had to send it to them in the UK.
> 
> Pete


Thanks for that Pete.

I will check with the Co-op but am pretty certain they will be okay. If not, I will use our daughter's UK address for contact. Currency Fair is obviously a must and is high on our list of priorities. Phone unlocking will not be an issue, thank goodness. Ann's Nokia has always been unlocked and I telephoned 02 yesterday and they are happy to unlock my iPhone for nothing, and I should receive their email regarding this next week.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Sounds like you're all set then.

Best of luck,

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Sounds like you're all set then.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Pete


Well they do say there's many a slip 'twixt cup and lip, and I'd hate to be sitting on the runway at Gatwick and thinking "Ah ... I know what we haven't done".


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Well they do say there's many a slip 'twixt cup and lip, and I'd hate to be sitting on the runway at Gatwick and thinking "Ah ... I know what we haven't done".


It may happen yet!!

You can deal with most things from here. There also may be decisions you made that you regret and will choose to change other things.

The important thing is that it won't matter. You're coming here for a laid back lifestyle so enjoy it and lose the tensions of UK life.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> It may happen yet!!
> 
> You can deal with most things from here. There also may be decisions you made that you regret and will choose to change other things.
> 
> The important thing is that it won't matter. You're coming here for a laid back lifestyle so enjoy it and lose the tensions of UK life.
> 
> Pete


Pete, you have hit the nail on the head. (Memo to self: my posts are becoming rather cliché-laden) After busy lives, we are coming to Cyprus to lose the tensions of UK life and to be laid-back. I wonder what my regimental CO or the chairman of the board of governors at my school would think about that. Yippee ...


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Pete, you have hit the nail on the head. (Memo to self: my posts are becoming rather cliché-laden) After busy lives, we are coming to Cyprus to lose the tensions of UK life and to be laid-back. I wonder what my regimental CO or the chairman of the board of governors at my school would think about that. Yippee ...


They will probably say 'jammy bu***rs', I wish it was me doing it.:clap2:


----------



## MacManiac

Geraldine said:


> They will probably say 'jammy bu***rs', I wish it was me doing it.:clap2:


I always had a weakness for jammy dodgers ...


----------



## MacManiac

Ann's passport has arrived, in her married name after all these years, so that's one more thing to stop worrying about.


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> Ann's passport has arrived, in her married name after all these years, so that's one more thing to stop worrying about.


Things are coming together:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Incidentally, re phones, many people do not bother with land lines at all as mobile calls are relatively cheap and you don't have the standing charges etc. As long as you can get the internet from another source.


----------



## MacManiac

Veronica said:


> Things are coming together:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Incidentally, re phones, many people do not bother with land lines at all as mobile calls are relatively cheap and you don't have the standing charges etc. As long as you can get the internet from another source.


They are coming together - only six weeks and four days to go.

We'd love to do without a landline, and we must investigate other internet options when we find that dream long term rental.

Next thing on the list is to talk to HMRC and sort out the tax angle on pensions and the like. Thank heavens for early retirement - I can't imagine doing all of this and working as well.


----------



## bwfcwood

I am so envious!!!! but hope all goes well for you.
We arrive next Tue for 2 weeks hols and I will be looking at an employment opportunity, not what I intended but but it will solve a lot of problems. I suppose semi retirement in the sun is better than 50 odds hours a week in the cold and rain here 
We have booked a week in feb for a scout around places to live so hopefully we will make it over permenantly before the end of 2013.

Enjoy your new life, I wish you all the best


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> I am so envious!!!! but hope all goes well for you.
> We arrive next Tue for 2 weeks hols and I will be looking at an employment opportunity, not what I intended but but it will solve a lot of problems. I suppose semi retirement in the sun is better than 50 odds hours a week in the cold and rain here
> We have booked a week in feb for a scout around places to live so hopefully we will make it over permenantly before the end of 2013.
> 
> Enjoy your new life, I wish you all the best


Thank you for your kind wishes. Retirement in the sun has always been a dream for us, and is now about to become a reality (warts and all). We are excited and nervous (but not sure what we are nervous about), and ...

I trust you enjoy your holiday and your scouting mission next year, and here's hoping 2013 is the year you make the break. We were originally planning for next year but circumstances changed and we said, "Why not go now?"


----------



## MacManiac

Not really an integral part of our moving diary, but I thought I would share this with you. Throughout the later part of my working life, when I was self-employed, my accountants and I had a series of skirmishes and the occasional full scale battle with the then Inland Revenue. To say we had a love-hate relationship would be an understatement. After taking early retirement that side of life became much more peaceful.

Ann retired a couple of months ago, and one or two of her more recent employers were not really switched on to tax matters. To cut a long story short, Ann received a letter from HMRC informing her she owed a considerable amount of tax. She challenged this, and it turned out she had been placed on the wrong tax code. A few weeks ago a letter arrived. She was out and telephoned to see what was in the post. She asked me to open the letter and the most mind-boggling documents from HMRC were enclosed. Glancing quickly through it all, I thought it was a demand for even more money. Neither of us were very pleased. The second envelope from HMRC in the same post was opened by me with some trepidation. Inside was a cheque to Ann for the amount I thought was being demanded. Great celebrations over the phone and our neighbours must have thought we had hit the bottle rather early in the day.

Not to be outdone, two more envelopes arrived from HMRC a week later. I opened them at Ann's instruction. The first letter stated that they had made a miscalculation and the second envelope contained an equally large cheque to Ann.

Since that time life has been slightly dull. No more cheques from HMRC. Oh well - there's always tomorrow.


----------



## MacManiac

Just had a second call from our removal company, which throws up an interesting dilemma. They tell us that they have two other clients wishing to ship their goods to Cyprus and that there should not much of a delay before shipping, as they won't need to wait to fill the container. We were originally warned that shipping might take between six and ten weeks, and this was not a problem as we wanted lots of time to choose the right long term rental for us.

Thanks to the kindness and flexibility of our temporary landlords, we have an apartment to move into from Day 1 until we find the right property. We thought we would take our time and spend a month or two looking for the right property, as it is pretty important. Now, with the probability that our belongings might arrive within three weeks of our arrival, we are faced with an interesting problem.

On the one hand we might find our dream property and location within days of arriving, in which case there is no problem. We certainly want to view properties more than once, and to visit at different times (and also at night to see what the local dogs and their owners get up to), and this cannot be rushed. If all goes well, then it would be a matter of dovetailing our tenancy with the arrival of our furniture and goods.

However, what to do if we have not found the right property and our container ship is due? Do we rush the search (not really), or do we find storage, and then have to arrange for our goods to be transported to our new home when we find it? In case this latter scenario happens, can anyone recommend good storage on the island? If you have any recommendations as to who NOT to use, perhaps a PM woud be better.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Just had a second call from our removal company, which throws up an interesting dilemma. They tell us that they have two other clients wishing to ship their goods to Cyprus and that there should not much of a delay before shipping, as they won't need to wait to fill the container. We were originally warned that shipping might take between six and ten weeks, and this was not a problem as we wanted lots of time to choose the right long term rental for us.
> 
> Thanks to the kindness and flexibility of our temporary landlords, we have an apartment to move into from Day 1 until we find the right property. We thought we would take our time and spend a month or two looking for the right property, as it is pretty important. Now, with the probability that our belongings might arrive within three weeks of our arrival, we are faced with an interesting problem.
> 
> On the one hand we might find our dream property and location within days of arriving, in which case there is no problem. We certainly want to view properties more than once, and to visit at different times (and also at night to see what the local dogs and their owners get up to), and this cannot be rushed. If all goes well, then it would be a matter of dovetailing our tenancy with the arrival of our furniture and goods.
> 
> However, what to do if we have not found the right property and our container ship is due? Do we rush the search (not really), or do we find storage, and then have to arrange for our goods to be transported to our new home when we find it? In case this latter scenario happens, can anyone recommend good storage on the island? If you have any recommendations as to who NOT to use, perhaps a PM woud be better.


I would talk to your shipping company to find out what storage facility they or their partners over here have or what other options they might suggest. If they can store it would be most convenient as there would be no extra handling required.

Pete


----------



## Veronica

You could try RSS. I have never used but have heard good things about them.

Removals Shipping and Storage - Worldwide


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Just had a second call from our removal company, which throws up an interesting dilemma. They tell us that they have two other clients wishing to ship their goods to Cyprus and that there should not much of a delay before shipping, as they won't need to wait to fill the container. We were originally warned that shipping might take between six and ten weeks, and this was not a problem as we wanted lots of time to choose the right long term rental for us.
> 
> Thanks to the kindness and flexibility of our temporary landlords, we have an apartment to move into from Day 1 until we find the right property. We thought we would take our time and spend a month or two looking for the right property, as it is pretty important. Now, with the probability that our belongings might arrive within three weeks of our arrival, we are faced with an interesting problem.
> 
> On the one hand we might find our dream property and location within days of arriving, in which case there is no problem. We certainly want to view properties more than once, and to visit at different times (and also at night to see what the local dogs and their owners get up to), and this cannot be rushed. If all goes well, then it would be a matter of dovetailing our tenancy with the arrival of our furniture and goods.
> 
> However, what to do if we have not found the right property and our container ship is due? Do we rush the search (not really), or do we find storage, and then have to arrange for our goods to be transported to our new home when we find it? In case this latter scenario happens, can anyone recommend good storage on the island? If you have any recommendations as to who NOT to use, perhaps a PM woud be better.


If you are using MK at this end, they may store for you, I found them very helpful.


----------



## MacManiac

Some good advice here, and I suspect that - as we have never shipped our worldly goods overseas before - we were slightly thrown by the possibilities. I'll check with our shippers first and see what they propose if push comes to shove. As ever, my thanks to you all.


----------



## bwfcwood

Just taking a moment from our relaxation to catch up on the forums, the holiday thus far has been amazing although we are now seriously looking at everything with different eyes.......in anticipation of living here. I have a meeting next week with a prospective employer, that will be the key to how quickly we can move.....fingers crossed folks


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> Just taking a moment from our relaxation to catch up on the forums, the holiday thus far has been amazing although we are now seriously looking at everything with different eyes.......in anticipation of living here. I have a meeting next week with a prospective employer, that will be the key to how quickly we can move.....fingers crossed folks


I've never been very good at crossing fingers but the very best of luck with your meeting next week.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Peter Morton are in Paphos and they do have storage facilities.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> Peter Morton are in Paphos and they do have storage facilities.


Thanks, as ever.


----------



## MacManiac

Euros - I am sure every country is different but we are at the stage when we want to order some Euros in this country. Which are the denominations to avoid? I know in the UK people are often reluctant to accept payment in £50 notes, and I assume the same with the Euro. The last time we were in Cyprus, it was Cypriot Pounds so the problem did not arise.


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> Euros - I am sure every country is different but we are at the stage when we want to order some Euros in this country. Which are the denominations to avoid? I know in the UK people are often reluctant to accept payment in £50 notes, and I assume the same with the Euro. The last time we were in Cyprus, it was Cypriot Pounds so the problem did not arise.


I have never had any problems paying with 50euro notes.


----------



## PeteandSylv

My goodness! Haven't you anything else to worry about? This is a cash society and I've never had any reluctance from anyone to take my money regardless of denomination.

If when you're here you have difficulty getting people to take a certain denomination, give me a call and I'll take them off your hands for free.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Euros - I am sure every country is different but we are at the stage when we want to order some Euros in this country. Which are the denominations to avoid? I know in the UK people are often reluctant to accept payment in £50 notes, and I assume the same with the Euro. The last time we were in Cyprus, it was Cypriot Pounds so the problem did not arise.


Don't worry about €50's, when you have done some shopping there won't be much left of it.


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> My goodness! Haven't you anything else to worry about? This is a cash society and I've never had any reluctance from anyone to take my money regardless of denomination.
> 
> If when you're here you have difficulty getting people to take a certain denomination, give me a call and I'll take them off your hands for free.
> 
> Pete


Pete,

Mix a former army officer with a retired headmaster, let him marry a legal secretary who has also run her own businesses, and this is what you get. Attention to detail or anally retentive administrative organisation.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Pete,
> 
> Mix a former army officer with a retired headmaster, let him marry a legal secretary who has also run her own businesses, and this is what you get. Attention to detail or anally retentive administrative organisation.


Ha ha! Anally retentive, eh?

Your gonna have to relax out here or you'll get piles!!!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Ha ha! Anally retentive, eh?
> 
> Your gonna have to relax out here or you'll get piles!!!
> 
> Pete


That's the whole point. You just watch as I take to a more relaxed lifestyle like a duck to water. The only times I ever really relaxed when I was working was when I holidayed in Cyprus, one of the smaller Greek islands or Goa. Put me by the pool, with a cold beer by my side, something scummy on the BBQ and the sun shining, and I can feel my blood pressure falling by the second.


----------



## MacManiac

Currency Fair account validated and activated. One more box ticked.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> That's the whole point. You just watch as I take to a more relaxed lifestyle like a duck to water. The only times I ever really relaxed when I was working was when I holidayed in Cyprus, one of the smaller Greek islands or Goa. Put me by the pool, with a cold beer by my side, something scummy on the BBQ and the sun shining, and I can feel my blood pressure falling by the second.


I hope you mean scrummy!!!

Great attitude. You'll soon be as idle as I am!!!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> I hope you mean scrummy!!!
> 
> Great attitude. You'll soon be as idle as I am!!!
> 
> Pete


I think scrummy is the preferred term. You would have been proud of us today. It's beautiful weather here in Bexhill, and our balcony overlooks the English Channel. We have been having a leisurely lunch, sharing some cool beer and even cooler wine. We talked about walking across the road and having a swim but, after a close vote, we decided we couldn't be bothered. If we had had a pool the vote would have been closer.

Cyprus training continues apace and 34 days to go.


----------



## MacManiac

The Co-op Bank have at long last got their finger out and our new account is sorted. So a farewell to Barclays and their more than ethical behaviour. Now to get pensions and the like transferred, and set up Direct Debits. That's the simple bit as almost all of our DDs have been cancelled.


----------



## MacManiac

Well done the Post Office. Ann took her driving licence, as it needed to be replaced (new photograph), on Tuesday. It was done by them online and arrived back in the post today. The roads in Cyprus will never be the same again


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Well done the Post Office. Ann took her driving licence, as it needed to be replaced (new photograph), on Tuesday. It was done by them online and arrived back in the post today. The roads in Cyprus will never be the same again


 I'm not sure about that !!, tell her to bring the suit of armour and have a practise lap around Brand Hatch to prepare herself for driving 'Cyprus style'


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> Well done the Post Office. Ann took her driving licence, as it needed to be replaced (new photograph), on Tuesday. It was done by them online and arrived back in the post today. The roads in Cyprus will never be the same again


Do I need to get extra airbags installed?


----------



## MacManiac

IMO Ann is a superb driver, but has never driven abroad. Defensive driving is an art form, which she will take time to come to terms with. My first driving experience "abroad" was in Gemany in a fifty-ton battle tank, so I didn't worry overmuch about other drivers' bad habits.


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> IMO Ann is a superb driver, but has never driven abroad. Defensive driving is an art form, which she will take time to come to terms with. My first driving experience "abroad" was in Gemany in a fifty-ton battle tank, so I didn't worry overmuch about other drivers' bad habits.


Ann will soon get used to vehicles pulling out in front of her, stopping for no reason, driving so close you can see the colour of their eyes, cars pulling up adjacent so they can have a chat oblivious to others behind, emerging from a side road without checking for traffic.......

The list is endless.


----------



## anski

Reminds me of my driving experiences in Cyprus. they always want to overtake you often only to turn into the next street.

But the day I was driving along the Polis Rd when a car driven by a woman on the opposite side of the road did a U turn in front of me so she could go into the bank!

However in Spain we were nearly forced over the side of a high cliff with no guard rail by the local bus, the driver was texting!


----------



## PeteandSylv

I was recently involved in a similar discussion about Cypriot driving habits on another forum.

I made the point that most of the bad habits come under the heading of general sloppiness which is endemic here. However, as you can easily list the common bad habits this makes them predictable and therefore by means of defensive driving (or whatever fancy phrase is being used nowadays) avoidable.

I don't find driving stressful here at all as there are far less vehicles on the road. The important rule is to let the tailgater overtake, he/she is far less dangerous in front of you than behind.

In any case I have ridden in a taxi in Cairo - now that was really scary and made Cypriot driving look totally calm.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera

bwfcwood said:


> Just taking a moment from our relaxation to catch up on the forums, the holiday thus far has been amazing although we are now seriously looking at everything with different eyes.......in anticipation of living here. I have a meeting next week with a prospective employer, that will be the key to how quickly we can move.....fingers crossed folks


How did the interview/meeting go?


----------



## Kalimera

Geraldine said:


> Ann will soon get used to vehicles pulling out in front of her, stopping for no reason, driving so close you can see the colour of their eyes, cars pulling up adjacent so they can have a chat oblivious to others behind, emerging from a side road without checking for traffic.......
> 
> The list is endless.


Here here!

Did you miss 'pushing in?'


----------



## theo79

PeteandSylv said:


> I was recently involved in a similar discussion about Cypriot driving habits on another forum.
> 
> I made the point that most of the bad habits come under the heading of general sloppiness which is endemic here. However, as you can easily list the common bad habits this makes them predictable and therefore by means of defensive driving (or whatever fancy phrase is being used nowadays) avoidable.
> 
> I don't find driving stressful here at all as there are far less vehicles on the road. The important rule is to let the tailgater overtake, he/she is far less dangerous in front of you than behind.
> 
> In any case I have ridden in a taxi in Cairo - now that was really scary and made Cypriot driving look totally calm
> 
> 
> Havving driven in goa on holiday I'm ready for anything Cyprus can throw up!!


----------



## bwfcwood

Just to let you good folks know, the meeting went very well, plans are afoot to up sticks and move next year. We are going to spruce up the house when we get back and get it on the market asap. We have had a fabulous holiday.......still got until tuesday to enjoy ourselves.


----------



## Geraldine

bwfcwood said:


> Just to let you good folks know, the meeting went very well, plans are afoot to up sticks and move next year. We are going to spruce up the house when we get back and get it on the market asap. We have had a fabulous holiday.......still got until tuesday to enjoy ourselves.


Well done, jump in, the water's lovely!


----------



## MacManiac

Car booked in for a full valet on Thursday and then it is time for me to do my "Arfur Daley" impression. Four weeks to go and so much can't be done until the last few days. But no stress just occasional moments of apprehension about the great adventure.


----------



## MacManiac

Postal redirection sorted out and P85 filled in for HMRC. Water, sewage, and council tax final accounts paid. Tesco want to charge £30 to cancel our car insurance. B****y cheek, even though I am sure it is in the small print.


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Postal redirection sorted out and P85 filled in for HMRC. Water, sewage, and council tax final accounts paid. Tesco want to charge £30 to cancel our car insurance. B****y cheek, even though I am sure it is in the small print.


I had the same problem with Saga car insurance, but that was £50. Robbing ba****ds.


----------



## MacManiac

I am tempted to tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine except for the fact that we shall need evidence of our No Claims' Bonus from them when we move out.


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> I am tempted to tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine except for the fact that we shall need evidence of our No Claims' Bonus from them when we move out.


Exactimondo.!


----------



## MacManiac

Interesting conversation in the Post Office when I went to arrange postal redirection yesterday. The assistant queried the cost as she was sure Cyprus was not in the EU. I told her it was and she then told me that it couldn't be as they used Turkish Lira. I gave her a short history lesson and she wasn't having it. A senior colleague was called over and he put her right.


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> Interesting conversation in the Post Office when I went to arrange postal redirection yesterday. The assistant queried the cost as she was sure Cyprus was not in the EU. I told her it was and she then told me that it couldn't be as they used Turkish Lira. I gave her a short history lesson and she wasn't having it. A senior colleague was called over and he put her right.



Many Americans think Cyprus is some town in the USA


----------



## Pam n Dave

MacManiac said:


> I am tempted to tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine except for the fact that we shall need evidence of our No Claims' Bonus from them when we move out.



We didn't need evidence of NCB, we were told that we would start off on a low rate which would be increased if we had a prang. Gan worked out to be the cheapest for us and we are third party.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Pam n Dave said:


> We didn't need evidence of NCB, we were told that we would start off on a low rate which would be increased if we had a prang. Gan worked out to be the cheapest for us and we are third party.


We were discussing insurance last night over a drink with friends who said there is little difference here between 3rd party and comprehensive insurance.

Probably worth checking out.

Pete


----------



## Veronica

We also use Gan direct, found them to be the most helpful and no No Claims Bonus required.


----------



## Kalimera

MacManiac said:


> Interesting conversation in the Post Office when I went to arrange postal redirection yesterday. The assistant queried the cost as she was sure Cyprus was not in the EU. I told her it was and she then told me that it couldn't be as they used Turkish Lira. I gave her a short history lesson and she wasn't having it. A senior colleague was called over and he put her right.


In UK??


----------



## MacManiac

SWJ said:


> In UK??


In sunny Bexhill.


----------



## MacManiac

Interesting points about NCB and car insurance generally, although I am sure it won't hurt to have evidence of UK NCB.

I was just astonished about this girl's view about the island. But there again she probably hasn't researched Cyprus as carefully as we have. Still she knows now. She was probably telling her friends about this dreadful man who came into the Post Office and started lecturing her about Cyprus. Oh dear!


----------



## Pam n Dave

PeteandSylv said:


> We were discussing insurance last night over a drink with friends who said there is little difference here between 3rd party and comprehensive insurance.
> 
> Probably worth checking out.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, we have an old VW golf and probably would have done otherwise. We did upgrade the breakdown service though. We were told the standard is to take the vehicle a maximum of 15km from where it is collected from. For an extra 10 euro the cover is extended island wide, I'm assuming GC territory here.

As we live in the sticks and are frequently more than 15km from home then it made sense for us.


----------



## MacManiac

Just picked up a summary of my medical records from the surgery. Car valeted and I am ready for a bit of dealing over the next few days. What's next, I wonder?


----------



## MacManiac

Looks like we have sold the car. I had hoped for a little more than I was offered but ...

The best thing is the offer is open for the next couple of weeks and that means not having to walk/taxi everywhere.

One more box ticked. 

Pin numbers and cards for new bank account (Goodbye Barclays) have arrived, and pensions and other income now being paid into that account. Most direct debits and standing orders have been cancelled and we shall set up the two we need on the new account.

Easyjet boarding passes printed out and copious photocopies of all sorts of paperwork completed (thanks for that tip, Dave).

Surely there can't be anything left to do, can there?


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Surely there can't be anything left to do, can there?


Yes there is!!!

You've to sit there worrying about what you forgot!!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes there is!!!
> 
> You've to sit there worrying about what you forgot!!
> 
> Pete


Ah! I have a feeling if I worry about that, I might be refused entry to Cyprus. Breathe deeply, relax ... possibly time to have a a cold beer.


----------



## MacManiac

Bit the bullet and cancelled the car insurance. £26.43 - Tesco Bank I love you.


----------



## MacManiac

Collected three months' medication to bring with me from the surgery, so let's hope Form S1 is sorted out in good time.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Hope you start a new thread when you finally arrive, called 55 days in Cyprus to keep us who have yet to make the move informed as to the highs and lows of the first 2 months! Good luck - wish it was us!


----------



## MacManiac

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hope you start a new thread when you finally arrive, called 55 days in Cyprus to keep us who have yet to make the move informed as to the highs and lows of the first 2 months! Good luck - wish it was us!


I hope to create a website about our life in Cyprus (among my many careers I was a website designer), where Ann can also host her blog about our life on the island. Thank you for the good luck. We'd never have been brave enough without the help and advice of the good folk on this forum.


----------



## MacManiac

Along with Form P85 for HMRC, they also advised me that we both needed to fill in DT-Individual, which avoids being taxed in both the UK and Cyprus. This was one we had not heard of, so for those in the same boat it's all here at:

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/cnr/dtindividual.pdf


----------



## MacManiac

Very strange feeling - going thought fridge, freezer and cupboards and putting together meals for the next couple of weeks, before going to Tesco, so that we don't end up with foodstuffs we have to throw out. This, almost more than anything else, has brought home the reality of quite how close our move is.


----------



## bwfcwood

I can imagine, it must be an odd feeling. We are busy attacking the house with a large tub of magnolia ready to put it up for sale. Your moving diary is going to be invaluable in the months to come, it's like following in the footsteps of a pioneer lol. Good luck, hope all goes well,
Sharon


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> I can imagine, it must be an odd feeling. We are busy attacking the house with a large tub of magnolia ready to put it up for sale. Your moving diary is going to be invaluable in the months to come, it's like following in the footsteps of a pioneer lol. Good luck, hope all goes well,
> Sharon


Thank you for your good wishes, Sharon. Magnolia is always a good neutral colour. Nobody hates it and it's easy to paint over. I hope you sell your house easily and profitably, and follow on to Cyprus.


----------



## MacManiac

Not really relevant but we just raided the Cyprus Fund to buy Ann a Kindle for those long, dark nights. What a fabulous bit of kit for £69.00 and, although it is not a patch on my iPad, I am dying to have a go with it.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Get a copy of Calibre on the PC and she will be able to download newspapers to the Kindle and if you get the appropriate reader then you will be able to transfer to the iPad.


----------



## MacManiac

Quite a poignant day here in sunny Bexhill. Looking at the weather forecast for the next fifteen days, this would appear to be the last warm, sunny day before we leave. We have enjoyed marvellous September weather, and this will be the last day looking out over the channel from our balcony. Hey Ho ... life moves on.

And to top it all, Dave emailed me this morning to say they had seen clouds and it may have rained overnight ...


----------



## bwfcwood

Up in the frozen wastes of the north (Bolton!!!) it is sunny but flipping freezing.....even had the central heating on today


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> Up in the frozen wastes of the north (Bolton!!!) it is sunny but flipping freezing.....even had the central heating on today


I've spent most of the day sunbathing on the balcony in a pair of shorts. And then, about four o'clock, the wind changed and that was it. I declare the summer on the South Coast closed. It was such a shock that Ann and I had to have a glass of scotch, for medicinal purposes only you understand.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> I've spent most of the day sunbathing on the balcony in a pair of shorts. And then, about four o'clock, the wind changed and that was it. I declare the summer on the South Coast closed. It was such a shock that Ann and I had to have a glass of scotch, for medicinal purposes only you understand.


I too had to put shorts on when we walked our dog. I felt rather overdressed. Due to the slightly cooler evenings we've had to not switch the fan on. We aren't so decadent that we hit the hard stuff at the slightest excuse, particularly as early as you have. Nevertheless we are now raising our glasses to your good future with a glass of white wine to start the evening.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

Well thank you, Pete. I suppose decadence is in the eye, or the glass, of the beholder. We both became a little emotional when we realised this was probably the last time we would sit on the balcony. The future is exciting but then the recent past has fabulous memories too. The last decade, with all its ups and downs, has been the best ten years of my life (perhaps having a lot to do with meeting Ann ten years ago), and we both believe the next couple of decades are going to be wonderful too. We raise a glass in your direction. Cheers.


----------



## bwfcwood

MacManiac said:


> I've spent most of the day sunbathing on the balcony in a pair of shorts. And then, about four o'clock, the wind changed and that was it. I declare the summer on the South Coast closed. It was such a shock that Ann and I had to have a glass of scotch, for medicinal purposes only you understand.


As a nurse I think a medicinal scotch can be taken anytime of the day. In fact I think it's the only sensible medicine


----------



## MacManiac

My ex-wife was a nurse and she did not take that point of view, and she was a Scot as well. Thank goodness for enlightened viewpoints.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac, I can't imagine a better attitude to come over here with. When we came to Cyprus I considered it possibly the last big adventure in our lives. I have not been disappointed. I'm sure you won't be either.

Let's all raise our glasses and good health to us all.

3rd glass Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> MacManiac, I can't imagine a better attitude to come over here with. When we came to Cyprus I considered it possibly the last big adventure in our lives. I have not been disappointed. I'm sure you won't be either.
> 
> Let's all raise our glasses and good health to us all.
> 
> 3rd glass Pete


I raise my second glass to your third glass, Pete. We both believe Cyprus will be one series of adventures that will last a lifetime.


----------



## bwfcwood

Ooooh we can't wait to get in on the big adventure......I have never decorated so fast in my life. Looking forward to the glass raising as well :tea:


----------



## MacManiac

As long as you don't mind mixing with all these people who look like their grannies or their grannies' grannies. Just kidding ... there are so many lovely people on this forum whom we both look forward to meeting. We newcomers will have to step up the plate ...


----------



## Veronica

bwfcwood said:


> As a nurse I think a medicinal scotch can be taken anytime of the day. In fact I think it's the only sensible medicine


My medicine of choice is a n ice big glass of red wine. Its rumoured to be good for the heart so its a good excuse


----------



## Pam n Dave

Sat outside last night I had a little shiver, the temperature was down to 19, it's now around 11am and not got to 25 yet.

Winter is on it's way.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> Sat outside last night I had a little shiver, the temperature was down to 19, it's now around 11am and not got to 25 yet.
> 
> Winter is on it's way.


That's a little bit below the belt, Dave. 

We actually had to put the central heating on last night for a while. No doubt in a couple of years, when we have become acclimatised, we shall feel the temperature drop far more than we will initially.

I remember reading in one thread months ago when someone said in November the tourists are wandering around in shorts and t-shirts, and the residents are wearing long trousers and light sweaters.

But, from what I have read, we would be quite happy to have a mild Cypriot winter this first year, as I gather last winter was pretty wet and cold. There's no pleasing some people ...


----------



## PeteandSylv

The last winter can be assessed for rain by the net inflow into the reservoirs which exceeded any of the last 10 years. It was pretty cold too and we have pictures of the snow in our garden.

You may be interested to see the figures:

Reservoir Storage - Water Development Department

Pete


----------



## Geraldine

Pam n Dave said:


> Sat outside last night I had a little shiver, the temperature was down to 19, it's now around 11am and not got to 25 yet.
> 
> Winter is on it's way.


We nipped up to Anoyra last night (near Pissouri) to the festival, believe me, we were cold, felt very strange indeed to be shivering.


----------



## MacManiac

That makes interesting reading. I am sure the more rain, the better. I often wished, in silly moments, that rain would fall at night and the sun would shine during the day (and that's silly because the sun wouldn't shine at night), but I am sure you know what I mean.

It's a strange thing when you look at the average monthly minimum and maximum temperatures in Cyprus, as they are so much higher than in the UK and you tell yourself that you can't possibly be cold in the winter, notwithstanding the poor insulation of many Cypriot houses. But then you read the forums and they tell a different story.


----------



## Veronica

At the moment I am feeling relief that the worst of the summer heat has abated a bit as it was a very very hot one, but I am sure that by Christmas I will be looking forward to the return of the warmer weather again.
Theres no pleasing some folks


----------



## Guest

MacManiac said:


> That makes interesting reading. I am sure the more rain, the better. I often wished, in silly moments, that rain would fall at night and the sun would shine during the day (and that's silly because the sun wouldn't shine at night), but I am sure you know what I mean.
> 
> It's a strange thing when you look at the average monthly minimum and maximum temperatures in Cyprus, as they are so much higher than in the UK and you tell yourself that you can't possibly be cold in the winter, notwithstanding the poor insulation of many Cypriot houses. But then you read the forums and they tell a different story.


I lived on Tenerife for three years. The climate was very stable with average temperatures in summer 24 C and in winter 19 C. When I arrived I could not understand why the spanish people had long trousers on when temeperature were summer like. They told me that when you have been here fore three months you will start to feel the cold in evenings. So even if the tourist go with shorts you will want to use long trousers and long sleeves. And they were right. And that is perhaps the same in Cyprus even if temperature also is lower in winter

Anders


----------



## MacManiac

Anything will be an improvement on the last two winters in Bexhill. When we moved here, we were assured it never, ever snowed in Bexhill. The last two winters were so cold and the snow lay thick and even on the ground, and it was absolutely freezing. This will probably inform our choice of where to live in Cyprus, as we would like to escape the worst of the humidity without living too high and being cold in winter. You are right, Veronica, there is no pleasing some people.


----------



## virgil

Vegaanders said:


> I lived on Tenerife for three years. The climate was very stable with average temperatures in summer 24 C and in winter 19 C. When I arrived I could not understand why the spanish people had long trousers on when temeperature were summer like. They told me that when you have been here fore three months you will start to feel the cold in evenings. So even if the tourist go with shorts you will want to use long trousers and long sleeves. And they were right. And that is perhaps the same in Cyprus even if temperature also is lower in winter
> 
> Anders


We lived in/on Tenerife for 3 years back in the 90's, and the thing that really (and I mean REALLY) hit me was landing back at Gatwick in 'summer' and feeling sooo cold.

Living in a climate such as in the Canines, which doesn't experience a winter as such (in the South) it helps to thin your blood (cold does the reverse!) which is why to live in such an area is so beneficial to ones health 

We also lived in Bexhill / St Leonards O/S (Sussex, England) for a phew! years 

Funny ole life!


----------



## MacManiac

virgil said:


> We lived in/on Tenerife for 3 years back in the 90's, and the thing that really (and I mean REALLY) hit me was landing back at Gatwick in 'summer' and feeling sooo cold.
> 
> Living in a climate such as in the Canines, which doesn't experience a winter as such (in the South) it helps to thin your blood (cold does the reverse!) which is why to live in such an area is so beneficial to ones health
> 
> We also lived in Bexhill / St Leonards O/S (Sussex, England) for a phew! years
> 
> Funny ole life!


We lived briefly in St Leonards (very briefly and I did not like it one bit) but Bexhill I love. It could be on another planet, yet it's only four miles away. I never thought about the benefits of thin blood in that way. Another tick in the box.


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> We lived briefly in St Leonards (very briefly and I did not like it one bit) but Bexhill I love. It could be on another planet, yet it's only four miles away. I never thought about the benefits of thin blood in that way. Another tick in the box.


The area of Hastings/St Leonards was probably a tad different back when Robert Noonan/Tressell wrote his book:

The Ragged-Trousered Philanthropists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But not necessarily any better!


----------



## Pam n Dave

We tend to notice more nature here, we sit outside and watch the phases of the moon, we see the sun set at different places on the opposite hillside as the seasons progress.

Every now and again we see the odd snake and sometimes miss closing the door/flyscreen before a gecko gets in.

The temperature change is the latest observation. We were wondering earlier today when we will be leaving the doors open during the day to get the heat in then closing them at night.

We didn't get to 26 degs today and it is only a couple of weeks ago when we were in the early thirties.

Will you stay in the UK please McM. This is a good thread and it would be a shame to see its demise when you arrive here.


----------



## MacManiac

I may well start a new thread entitled "55 Days in Cyprus" to continue the theme, as I am sure that the first weeks in another country will provoke a host of questions and thoughts. I trust that will ensure my entry into Cyprus.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Pam n Dave said:


> We tend to notice more nature here, we sit outside and watch the phases of the moon, we see the sun set at different places on the opposite hillside as the seasons progress.
> 
> Every now and again we see the odd snake and sometimes miss closing the door/flyscreen before a gecko gets in.
> 
> The temperature change is the latest observation. We were wondering earlier today when we will be leaving the doors open during the day to get the heat in then closing them at night.
> 
> We didn't get to 26 degs today and it is only a couple of weeks ago when we were in the early thirties.
> 
> Will you stay in the UK please McM. This is a good thread and it would be a shame to see its demise when you arrive here.


We see several snakes each year in the garden usually black whip tails which are entirely harmless and will travel at amazing speeds to get away if they see you. The one below tried to cross from the fence by sliding along an electric cable. Unfortunately the cable ties holding the cable to the support wire had rotted and the cable dropped slightly depositing a rather dazed snaked onto the concrete. Our dog then went slightly potty at the interloper in his territory with high pitched, hysterical barking that alerted us to its presence.

Closing fly screens is important to keep mozzies, noseeums and other biters out but do welcome geckos. We have several of these little pink fellows in our home and they keep our ceilings and high walls clear of flies, other creatures and cobwebs.

We also enjoy moon and sky watching particularly when there is a full moon making it's majestic appearance from behind the hills opposite. A program like the marvellous free _Cartes du Ciel_ enables you to see what will be in the sky and when. We don't get to see sunsets due to the hill behind us blocking them but see them from our friends and have also been down to the beach just to photo them. My favourite picture is below with my daughter Holly in silhouette. 

Pete


----------



## Veronica

PeteandSylv said:


> We see several snakes each year in the garden usually black whip tails which are entirely harmless and will travel at amazing speeds to get away if they see you. The one below tried to cross from the fence by sliding along an electric cable. Unfortunately the cable ties holding the cable to the support wire had rotted and the cable dropped slightly depositing a rather dazed snaked onto the concrete. Our dog then went slightly potty at the interloper in his territory with high pitched, hysterical barking that alerted us to its presence.
> 
> Closing fly screens is important to keep mozzies, noseeums and other biters out but do welcome geckos. We have several of these little pink fellows in our home and they keep our ceilings and high walls clear of flies, other creatures and cobwebs.
> 
> We also enjoy moon and sky watching particularly when there is a full moon making it's majestic appearance from behind the hills opposite. A program like the marvellous free _Cartes du Ciel_ enables you to see what will be in the sky and when. We don't get to see sunsets due to the hill behind us blocking them but see them from our friends and have also been down to the beach just to photo them. My favourite picture is below with my daughter Holly in silhouette.
> 
> Pete


I love the picture with your daughter in silhouette. Very artistic
The little pink lizards which like to live in the house are called Chitchats. We had a lot of them in our house in Limassol and there was one which used to sit on our wash basin at nights and let us stroke him. We called him cheeky because he seemed to have no fear of us at all.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Veronica said:


> I love the picture with your daughter in silhouette. Very artistic
> The little pink lizards which like to live in the house are called Chitchats. We had a lot of them in our house in Limassol and there was one which used to sit on our wash basin at nights and let us stroke him. We called him cheeky because he seemed to have no fear of us at all.


That's interesting. I've never heard them called that before. We were told they are true geckos unlike the grey lizards the run around the garden.

Pete


----------



## jenjenmullin

Aaah that is such a nice name for them my friend had them on her wall outside the front door when u stayed with her, they would scuttle off as you approached the door.  

Good luck to you both in your new adventures, as a young ( ish) family our move is slightly different to yours with differing feelings and emotions, but none the less our life of Cyprus is probably equal! We are in the very early planning stages at the moment and this thread makes me feel very excited for you both I can't imagine how excited I will feel when we have just a few weeks left in rainy old England..


----------



## jenjenmullin

Love*


----------



## MacManiac

jenjenmullin said:


> Aaah that is such a nice name for them my friend had them on her wall outside the front door when u stayed with her, they would scuttle off as you approached the door.
> 
> Good luck to you both in your new adventures, as a young ( ish) family our move is slightly different to yours with differing feelings and emotions, but none the less our life of Cyprus is probably equal! We are in the very early planning stages at the moment and this thread makes me feel very excited for you both I can't imagine how excited I will feel when we have just a few weeks left in rainy old England..


Thank you for your good wishes. With a fortnight left to go, and with just about everything done at this end, it does feel as if the adventure is about to start. Ann said to me last night that she felt this adventure was "very us", and I do think she is right. The poor weather and the rain and wind do evoke feelings of "I wish we were there now."


----------



## Veronica

You are arriving just as our weather starts to deteriorate but even in the hieght of winter westill get sunshine and warm days in between the rainy ones.
Many times in the winter when we go off for a drive or a spot of geocaching we look at each other and say, 'this is why we are here and not in cold, wet Uk'
:clap2::clap2::clap2:

After 8 years here we still love it and have no regrets at all about making the move.


----------



## Veronica

Now there's a thought, talking about Geocaching, its high time some of you lot out there became cachers, we are running out of caches to find without driving long distances.


----------



## MacManiac

Veronica said:


> Now there's a thought, talking about Geocaching, its high time some of you lot out there became cachers, we are running out of caches to find without driving long distances.


I've never heard of geocaching and had to look it up. All part of life's rich tapestry ...


----------



## Pam n Dave

We have around three hundred olive and orange trees opposite, if I hide a geocache will you check that the sprinklers are working while you are trying to locate it please?


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> I've never heard of geocaching and had to look it up. All part of life's rich tapestry ...


Its a great way to get out and see things you would otherwise not see. 
I will give some thought to maybe organising a geocaching day for forum members.
Its another nice way to ge together and give members a taste of caching.
We could stop somewhere for a spot of lunch after a few caches and then onward for more hunting


----------



## MacManiac

Just had a lovely email from an agent (I won't embarrass them by naming the agency). We had enquired about the availability of a villa we had seen on their website and this agent had sent a very chatty email back, with lots of questions as to what we were looking for. I answered her questions, and stressed hat we were not arriving until 9th October and would not be leaping into viewings until we had settled in first. All fine and good.

This morning the same agent emailed us and suggested viewing the property in which we were initially interested TOMORROW at ten o'clock. We debated catching a flight today but decided not to, and sent her an email saying we would view properties once we had arrived in Cyprus and probably not before.


----------



## Pam n Dave

We had similar situations, we told them we were thinking of downsizing from four bedrooms to two or three bedrooms but wanted a large living room. We where shown totally inappropriate properties. They were wasting both their time, the owners time and ours. They seem to only consider the properties on their books but not the client.


----------



## Veronica

This is typical of many of the agents. They do not listen to peoples needs.


----------



## MacManiac

I am sure we won't be relying on agents but it did bring a smile to my face.


----------



## MacManiac

It will feel very strange on Saturday when the new owner of our car comes to pick it up. It will be the first time in forty-two years that I have not had a car. Thank goodness Bexhill is as flat as the proverbial pancake.


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> Thank goodness Bexhill is as flat as the proverbial pancake.


That's why it is sooo windy


----------



## MacManiac

virgil said:


> That's why it is sooo windy


It certainly is today. Mountainous seas and blowing an absolute gale.


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> It certainly is today. Mountainous seas and blowing an absolute gale.


You'll miss all that in a way, although Cyprus can get some 'mobile' weather in the winter, I hear 

When we lived in Tenerife for a few years back in the early 90's, I (believe it or not) got tired of blue sky and sunshine every day, but it only really 'hit' me when we had a tropical storm one night, all the boats were sheltering in Los Cristianos and other harbours, some didn't manage to get a mooring so they were just going round and round the harbour for safety.

I loved it  some excitement at last! I was walking around the harbour wall while the locals were shouting "no!, no!, peligro!!

Alas, some folk lost their yachts on the rocks BIG time that night and I heard that one chap had invested all his ill-gotten gains in his boat, and there it was, laying on its side, with a big hole in it, I found that very sad.


----------



## Pam n Dave

McM has been very quiet lately, do I hear the pitter patter of cold feet now that we are about to enter October.


----------



## MacManiac

B


Pam n Dave said:


> McM has been very quiet lately, do I hear the pitter patter of cold feet now that we are about to enter October.


One of the problems with leaving a country is that people want to say their goodbyes. This can involve alcohol and sometimes a lot of alcohol. My best friend came to stay and we have taken a couple of days to get over his visit. The only sign of cold feet is the b****y weather over here. Long lunch planned with friends on Sunday and then there is a family gathering next week.


----------



## Pam n Dave

You don't need a family gathering, they will all be booking their flights when they know you have a villa. 

Will you be catching a taxi or swimming to the airport.


----------



## MacManiac

Train to Gatwick and hire car from Paphos to Polis. The first visits are being arranged as I write. Taxis I avoid like the plague in this country and, from the sound of things, are to be avoided in Cyprus.


----------



## MacManiac

Just back from the Post Office where we picked up a card we can pre-load with Euros and some folding Euros to tide us over for the first few days whilst we find our bearings. Ann's "to do" list gets shorter by the day, with only things like reading the meters and leaving keys for our daughter to do. Next week is devoted to packing ... a few bits every day. The last of the furniture we are donating to charity is being picked up on Monday evening, and we shall then be rattling around our apartment with only those things which are being shipped out with us.


----------



## bwfcwood

I just can't wait until we are that stage......still busy with the paintbrush at the moment  I think another month and we should have the house on the market and then we can start some serious planning  I have loved this thread, I almost feel I know you both ha ha and it will be invaluable to refer to when things get moving for us. As before, I hope all goes well and your life in Cyprus is fabulous.

Regards Sharon


----------



## MacManiac

Thanks for that, Sharon. I am working on the outline of the website we shall use to record our time in Cyprus for family and friends. Once it goes live, I shall let everyone know the address. Good luck with the house sale. Remember magnolia is a girl's best friend.


----------



## bwfcwood

Ha ha, good news about Magnolia.......I'm drowning in it at the mo


----------



## MacManiac

So here we are. This time next week the men from the shipping company will be here to pack our worldly goods. Gosh! It's all suddenly started to accelerate pretty quickly over the last few days. I think moving from September to October was a significant moment. Actually it will be good to arrive in Cyprus as my liver has taken a right bashing in the last week or two with people turning up out of the blue, lunch and dinner party invitations at short notice and other engagements appearing like magic.

We have sorted out Skype on the computer and my iPad, and have been gathering peoples' contact details so that we can stay in touch. Setting up was dramatically easy and it will be a real lifeline, especially keeping in touch with our daughter. She moved down here to the south coast after graduating from Cambridge and now we are heading two thousand miles away.

The car was picked up on Saturday by its new owner, and our bank account is looking somewhat healthier. This week is fairly straightforward, I hope. Ann is seeing a friend for lunch today and we are having dinner on Thursday with our daughter and her boyfriend in a Mexican restaurant in Hastings. I ordered a video camera from Amazon yesterday, as a video diary will be very much part of our new life. I have created the bare bones of a website which will be a photographic and video diary, and a Blog. It won't be able to be published until our computer arrives with all the other bits and pieces from here. It will be at www.cypriotdreams.com and I hope it will be online by the middle of November.


----------



## bwfcwood

I'm looking forward to the next part of your 'big adventure' and don't worry about your liver, it has an amazing ability to regenerate itself ha ha. At the momentI I still feel like our dream is a long way off, I hope that once the house is on the market we can feel the dream becoming more of a reality.


----------



## MacManiac

Great excitement here as we made our first Skype call to Cyprus (to a prominent member of this forum). How exciting was that ... and a great feeling to speak and see someone who has been so much help to us.


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> I'm looking forward to the next part of your 'big adventure' and don't worry about your liver, it has an amazing ability to regenerate itself ha ha. At the momentI I still feel like our dream is a long way off, I hope that once the house is on the market we can feel the dream becoming more of a reality.


Our new hd video camera arrived today, and much of this week will be taken up with playing (or do I mean researching?) with it. The adventure will be recorded and published online as soon as our website is up and running. That website and Skype will be the lifeline for family, and friends, back in the UK. Once it is up and running I hope forum members will send me links they have found useful for others following in our footsteps.


----------



## pearsews

MacManiac said:


> Charlton Heston and David Niven managed to survive in Peking for 55 Days and we are now in the same position. Although our apartment is not as defensible as the compound in Peking, we do have a neighbour who looks like Ava Gardner.
> 
> 55 days to go and counting … this is the start of a new moving diary. I am sure we have forgotten to do things and I would like you all to feel free to chip in and say "But have you remembered to …?
> 
> 1. One way tickets booked from Gatwick to Paphos on EasyJet.
> 
> 2. Overnight room booked at the Premier Inn at Gatwick for early morning flight.
> 
> 3. Train tickets booked from Bexhill to Gatwick Airport.
> 
> 4. Short-term accommodation arranged in Cyprus to enable us to research that dream long-term rental.
> 
> 5. Car hire arranged from Paphos Airport.
> 
> 6. EHIC cards received.
> 
> 7. Travel insurance confirmed (it turns out it was a benefit from our bank).
> 
> 8. International packing and removal arranged from Bexhill.
> 
> 9. Decluttering of our life over here well under way.
> 
> 10. Charitable organisations contacted with a view to donating stuff we won't sell and don't want to take with us.
> 
> 11. Car booked into local auction to sell with least amount of hassle.
> 
> 12. New passport en route for my wife in her married name (don't want to muddy the waters with Cypriot administartion).
> 
> 13. BT phone line and broadband cancelled for day before we travel (that was surprisingly quick and easy).
> 
> 14. Local authority informed, so Council Tax will be paid up to date.
> 
> 15. Form S1 - according to them - can only be applied for 28 days before departure. Date marked in diary.
> 
> 16. Cleaners booked for the day after we leave to complete an "end of tenancy" clean, supervised by our daughter.
> 
> 17. Notice given to landlord's agents regarding end of tenancy.
> 
> 18. Mobile phone contracts cancelled with appropriate notice.
> 
> 19. Direct debits stopped and utility suppliers informed so that final payments can be made.
> 
> 20. Most of my clothes donated to charity (something to do with losing four stones since last October). New clothes being bought with Cypriot weather in mind.
> 
> 21. New electric blanket bought for those cooler nights.
> 
> 22. Dehumidifier serviced - just in case.
> 
> 23. Weekly journeys to council tip. Why on earth did we keep that?
> 
> 24. Three-month supply of essential medication to be picked up from pharmacy three days before we leave.
> 
> 25. Friends alerted to new address.
> 
> 26. Letters to various suppliers, utility providers etc. alerting them to departure and - where necessary - new address.
> 
> 27. Postal redirection to our daughter's flat so she can decide if anything needs to be sent on to us.
> 
> Well that's a start to this diary.


Hi,

Think this is a brilliant list, hope you don't mind, I have copied it as I'm sure it will be a big help to us. 

We are in the process of getting the home pack and surveyors report ready to put our house on the market..then fingers crossed for a quick sale!

Good luck with the move and enjoy your new life in Cyprus.

Sheila.


----------



## MacManiac

Today has been dire. The weather in sunny Bexhill has been constant rain and strong westerly winds. Oh for a glimpse of the sun.

We started gently packing suitcases and deciding what we would take and what would go with the shippers. So far, so good. Ann announced her suitcase was rather heavy and the immediate thought was the beloved Easyjet excess baggage charges. A few phone calls to friends but no-one had a set of luggage scales. Without a car I did not fancy going out, catching a train to Hastings and searching for shops which might sell such an item. Good old www.yell.com which told us there was a luggage shop in an obscure Bexhill side street. A quick phone call and it was established they sold luggage scales (£9.99). If it stops raining tomorrow, then that is next on the list. Funny the things you never think about until a chance comment is made.

Age Concern UK arrive tomorrow morning to relieve us of a lot of surplus furniture we have decided not to take to Cyprus. Anything they do not want will go straight into the bin, as it is too late to worry about things like that. Our last cooking is scheduled for Saturday evening. Sunday lunch booked at the local, quite excellent pub/restaurant. Monday will have to take care of itself. 

Saturday will see the last foodstuffs from the fridge and the big freezer. They will need washing out and leaving to dry thoroughly before Monday. Our larder and food shelves are just about empty, and that is a very spooky feeling. The apartment is beginning to echo with pictures taken down from walls, and bookcases empty. 

Another momentary panic when talking to a forum member in Cyprus. He told me they also stayed at the Premier Inn at Gatwick and it had taken fifteen minutes to drive to the airport. We had been told it was ten minute walk or a couple of minutes in the shuttle bus. Slightly sweaty feeling till I discovered there is more than one Premier Inn there and ours is 350 metres from the North Terminal. Another potential worry defused.

I suspect a few nerves are beginning to show but it will be alright on the night. Roll on Tuesday afternoon when, all things being equal, it can be announced that the eagle has landed. Cyprus may never be the same again ...


----------



## Veronica

MacManiac said:


> . Cyprus may never be the same again ...


Oh dear what have we done


----------



## MacManiac

I hope you have encouraged a couple to change their lives for the better. Without this forum, being serious for a moment, we would have found the whole process so much more difficult. So our thanks to you all, and it may be a change for the better (you just never know).


----------



## MacManiac

New potatoes, a mixed green salad and some mackerel was the plan for tonight. Hot, spicy lamb casserole, and creamy mashed potatoes, have taken their place. Ann has just fired up the central heating and we are in "comfort food mode".


----------



## Geraldine

Veronica said:


> Oh dear what have we done


:amen:to that !


----------



## MacManiac

How harsh - I am almost moved to tears, or perhaps another glass of wine


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> How harsh - I am almost moved to tears, or perhaps another glass of wine


Now we're talking.......:clap2:


----------



## Pam n Dave

If these clouds stay for a day or two then you will feel more at home. Autumn seems to be arriving, but slowly this year.

This time last year the olive picking was in full swing but this year it'is slow starting, maybe because they are rattling the almond trees at the moment.


----------



## MacManiac

This may be the last post I make before our arrival on Tuesday afternoon - 14.15 at Paphos Airport for those wishing to join the welcoming committee 

For those unable to make the journey, no doubt it will be on the local news or in the papers - how we just hate the paparazzi.

BT allegedly disconnect our broadband today, but no sign of that yet. Everything is done, apart from finishing packing the suitcases with last minute stuff on Monday morning. The shippers have confirmed that they have managed to fill our container so there should not be an inordinate delay in the arrival of our goods and chattels. They did mention a possible week's delay at Limassol in clearing our goods. Does anyone know if this is likely? No doubt we shall see what we shall see.

I hate this waiting around with nothing to do. Ann has decided to pass the time by visiting her hairdresser but this is not an option for me as she uses my Wahl clippers to give me a No. 4 cut in the comfort of our bathroom. Nowhere near as exciting but rather cheaper.

If we could wave a magic wand and set off for Gatwick NOW then we would be out of the door in a flash. Apart from this juvenile impatience I believe we have all the angles covered, and are ready for our new life.


----------



## lucylocket

*exciting*

It has been interesting reading all the threads in relation to your move, we are moving to Cyprus Feb 2013, the organisation of everything is giving me a headache and we are still a few months away, I see you opened a bank account for Cyprus while still here, I was told we could not do this until we get there, could you enlighten us to the bank you used, I look forward to your website being up and running to see how you are getting on


----------



## Guest

lucylocket said:


> It has been interesting reading all the threads in relation to your move, we are moving to Cyprus Feb 2013, the organisation of everything is giving me a headache and we are still a few months away, I see you opened a bank account for Cyprus while still here, I was told we could not do this until we get there, could you enlighten us to the bank you used, I look forward to your website being up and running to see how you are getting on


If MacManiac is cut of from the world and cant answer now, I think you have misunderstood about the bank. He changed bank in UK an will use it for payments. 

As I know it is not possible to open a bank account in Cyprus without beeing here


Anders


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> This may be the last post I make before our arrival on Tuesday afternoon - 14.15 at Paphos Airport for those wishing to join the welcoming committee
> 
> For those unable to make the journey, no doubt it will be on the local news or in the papers - how we just hate the paparazzi.
> 
> BT allegedly disconnect our broadband today, but no sign of that yet. Everything is done, apart from finishing packing the suitcases with last minute stuff on Monday morning. The shippers have confirmed that they have managed to fill our container so there should not be an inordinate delay in the arrival of our goods and chattels. They did mention a possible week's delay at Limassol in clearing our goods. Does anyone know if this is likely? No doubt we shall see what we shall see.
> 
> I hate this waiting around with nothing to do. Ann has decided to pass the time by visiting her hairdresser but this is not an option for me as she uses my Wahl clippers to give me a No. 4 cut in the comfort of our bathroom. Nowhere near as exciting but rather cheaper.
> 
> If we could wave a magic wand and set off for Gatwick NOW then we would be out of the door in a flash. Apart from this juvenile impatience I believe we have all the angles covered, and are ready for our new life.


Good luck bub, reminds me of when we went to live in Tenerife 18 years ago, but I drove there in a LH drive Citroen AX diesel, via Cadiz, with all our worldly goods in the back 

Isn't it exciting :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## MacManiac

virgil said:


> Good luck bub, reminds me of when we went to live in Tenerife 18 years ago, but I drove there in a LH drive Citroen AX diesel, via Cadiz, with all our worldly goods in the back
> 
> Isn't it exciting :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


That makes flying with Easyjet seem like a walk in the park. 

Thanks for your good wishes. They are much appreciated.


----------



## MacManiac

lucylocket said:


> It has been interesting reading all the threads in relation to your move, we are moving to Cyprus Feb 2013, the organisation of everything is giving me a headache and we are still a few months away, I see you opened a bank account for Cyprus while still here, I was told we could not do this until we get there, could you enlighten us to the bank you used, I look forward to your website being up and running to see how you are getting on


I am still online (no doubt BT will move in their own sweet way). Anders is right. We decided with advice from this forum which bank to open an account with and it will be one of the first things we do next week. Organisation is going to be fine because you have until next February to get it right. We started organising in earnest in May and hat was plenty of time (although I am retired and have plenty of spare time to sort things out).


----------



## lucylocket

Thank you, I would be interested to know which bank you finally chose, we are both retired now, and I cannot a definate answer as to the best bank for internet and direct debits, i am hoping it will all become clear,


----------



## MacManiac

lucylocket said:


> Thank you, I would be interested to know which bank you finally chose, we are both retired now, and I cannot a definate answer as to the best bank for internet and direct debits, i am hoping it will all become clear,


I have sent you a PM.


----------



## SarahMcG

Good luck and safe flight


----------



## MacManiac

SarahMcG said:


> Good luck and safe flight


Thanks for that. We are so excited and we are still online thanks to good old BT. You may never know that we might be online all weekend.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Good Luck to you both. The planning you have put into this move and the way you have shared it with others has been inspirational. As we say here in Ireland:

May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face;
the rains fall soft upon your fields and until we meet again,
may God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## MacManiac

David_&_Letitia said:


> Good Luck to you both. The planning you have put into this move and the way you have shared it with others has been inspirational. As we say here in Ireland:
> 
> May the road rise up to meet you.
> May the wind be always at your back.
> May the sun shine warm upon your face;
> the rains fall soft upon your fields and until we meet again,
> may God hold you in the palm of His hand.


Well we are still online. Good old BT. We do appreciate the sentiment and the good wishes. I am watching some dodgy film in an attempt to get an good night's sleep.


----------



## Guest

MacManiac said:


> Well we are still online. Good old BT. We do appreciate the sentiment and the good wishes. I am watching some dodgy film in an attempt to get an good night's sleep.


Get some nice nights sleep before you go. When in Cyprus the round with welcome parties will take some strength to survive

Safe trip

Anders


----------



## MacManiac

Thank you, Anders. I am watching one of the movies I downloaded onto my iPad as a precursor to going to bed. Sleep is a little distant, I feel.


----------



## MacManiac

Just downloading the complete "Fawlty Towers", "Yes Minister" and "Yes, Prime Minister" in case we suffer a bit of a sense of humour bypass.


----------



## MacManiac

Good old BT ... Broadband not disconnected yesterday as agreed. No doubt the landline will not be disconnected on Monday as agreed. We have cancelled the direct debit which paid them monthly and in fact that bank account no longer exists. I shall telephone them on Monday. What's the betting they will have no record of my long call to them in August, where these disconnections were arranged. Our two year contract with them ended on 16th September.

I can hear them now saying that I need to give them notice of disconnection.

I don't think so.

"What are you going to do? Cut me off."


----------



## bwfcwood

MacManiac said:


> Good old BT ... Broadband not disconnected yesterday as agreed. No doubt the landline will not be disconnected on Monday as agreed. We have cancelled the direct debit which paid them monthly and in fact that bank account no longer exists. I shall telephone them on Monday. What's the betting they will have no record of my long call to them in August, where these disconnections were arranged. Our two year contract with them ended on 16th September.
> 
> I can hear them now saying that I need to give them notice of disconnection.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> "What are you going to do? Cut me off."


At least you have the pleasure of our company for a few more days......


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> Good old BT ... Broadband not disconnected yesterday as agreed. No doubt the landline will not be disconnected on Monday as agreed. We have cancelled the direct debit which paid them monthly and in fact that bank account no longer exists. I shall telephone them on Monday. What's the betting they will have no record of my long call to them in August, where these disconnections were arranged. Our two year contract with them ended on 16th September.
> 
> I can hear them now saying that I need to give them notice of disconnection.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> "What are you going to do? Cut me off."


55 days at ... 55 Days at Peking | Film review and movie reviews | Radio Times


----------



## MacManiac

virgil said:


> 55 days at ... 55 Days at Peking | Film review and movie reviews | Radio Times


I must be getting senile as I didn't look at the link properly, and hadn't realised the film was on this afternoon. Might be required viewing.


----------



## Veronica

I might not be watching anything today since the thunder and lightning has knocked out my TV reception
No rain yet, just thunder, lightning and very high winds.
Next doors sun umbrella is in their pool, my dog is cowering under the table and the cat has vanished under the bed.


----------



## kim1967

MacManiac said:


> Thank you, Anders. I am watching one of the movies I downloaded onto my iPad as a precursor to going to bed. Sleep is a little distant, I feel.


Hi
There is a lovely thunder storm as i write and stuck in a bar in latchi keeping dry. As you will be in the same area as us when you arrive it would be good to put a face to your name as you missed the meet up lat week. Safe flight and all the hassle is worth every minute once you get here


----------



## Veronica

OK, now its raining stair rods


----------



## MacManiac

kim1967 said:


> Hi
> There is a lovely thunder storm as i write and stuck in a bar in latchi keeping dry. As you will be in the same area as us when you arrive it would be good to put a face to your name as you missed the meet up lat week. Safe flight and all the hassle is worth every minute once you get here


Thank you for that. I would hate to be stuck in a bar in Latchi, or anywhere else for that matter. The flight can't come too soon, and I am sure it will be worth it. We can't wait. I'll send you a PM once we arrive with a mobile phone number so we can touch base and perhaps get stuck in a bar. What an awful thought ...


----------



## kim1967

MacManiac said:


> Thank you for that. I would hate to be stuck in a bar in Latchi, or anywhere else for that matter. The flight can't come too soon, and I am sure it will be worth it. We can't wait. I'll send you a PM once we arrive with a mobile phone number so we can touch base and perhaps get stuck in a bar. What an awful thought ...


I know I am sat here with a cold pint thinking the same hehehe look forward to being stuck with you n ann sometime


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> Thank you for that. I would hate to be stuck in a bar in Latchi, or anywhere else for that matter. The flight can't come too soon, and I am sure it will be worth it. We can't wait. I'll send you a PM once we arrive with a mobile phone number so we can touch base and perhaps get stuck in a bar. What an awful thought ...


The met office forecast for Pathos in the coming week is unfortunately for more of the same 

Not a lot you can do about it I'm afraid, so just think to yourself that it's a damn sight warmer than it is in sunny Bexhill


----------



## Veronica

Um where is Pathos?


----------



## Veronica

Storm over, sun is out and my patio is already dry.
You just have to love this place


----------



## MacManiac

Veronica said:


> Um where is Pathos?


Pathos ( /ˈpeɪθɵs/; plural: patha or pathea; Greek: πάθος, for "suffering" or "experience;" adjectival form: 'pathetic' from παθητικός) represents an appeal to the audience's emotions. Pathos is a communication technique used most often in rhetoric (where it is considered one of the three modes of persuasion, alongside ethos and logos), and in literature, film and other narrative art.

At least there is a Greek element to the word.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Well you're nearly there and as I'm back in the saddle Sylvi and I would like to wish you every success, health and happiness in this giant adventure.

If ever there's anything we can do to help please make contact. We're not that far.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Well you're nearly there and as I'm back in the saddle Sylvi and I would like to wish you every success, health and happiness in this giant adventure.
> 
> If ever there's anything we can do to help please make contact. We're not that far.
> 
> Pete


How typical of the people on this forum. I do appreciate your offer of help and the good wishes. Once you're up to it, perhaps a gentle glass or two of remedial something might be in order - obviously for medicinal purposes only.


----------



## bwfcwood

MacManiac said:


> How typical of the people on this forum. I do appreciate your offer of help and the good wishes. Once you're up to it, perhaps a gentle glass or two of remedial something might be in order - obviously for medicinal purposes only.


Look guys, if you are having a glass or two for medicinal purposes I think it should be administered by a registered practitioner.......hang on I'm coming with the corkscrew :cheer2:


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> Look guys, if you are having a glass or two for medicinal purposes I think it should be administered by a registered practitioner.......hang on I'm coming with the corkscrew :cheer2:


I am tempted to say the more the merrier, but using the word "merry" fills me with a sense of foreboding. Oh no, it doesn't. This is our new life and we must cast all inhibitions aside.


----------



## Geraldine

Veronica said:


> I might not be watching anything today since the thunder and lightning has knocked out my TV reception
> No rain yet, just thunder, lightning and very high winds.
> Next doors sun umbrella is in their pool, my dog is cowering under the table and the cat has vanished under the bed.


I think we had the rain.:rain:

On our way back up the winding road to the village we could see the horizontal rain slating across. It was running down the road like a river taking all the rubbish of the summer.

Unfortunately, I had left all the windows open so one bedroom was flooded, one bed wet through, the kids suitcases under their beds soaked, water was running from the kitchen worktops where the wind had blown the rain through the fly screens. Broken glass littered the veranda from my favourite candle holder and all the chair cushions blowing around the garden.

I had the comments of 'this is what it has been like in the UK for most of the year' from my offsprings. I told them it's to prepare you for going home on Wednesday.

To be honest, it was very refreshing!


----------



## MacManiac

Geraldine said:


> I think we had the rain.:rain:
> 
> On our way back up the winding road to the village we could see the horizontal rain slating across. It was running down the road like a river taking all the rubbish of the summer.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had left all the windows open so one bedroom was flooded, one bed wet through, the kids suitcases under their beds soaked, water was running from the kitchen worktops where the wind had blown the rain through the fly screens. Broken glass littered the veranda from my favourite candle holder and all the chair cushions blowing around the garden.
> 
> I had the comments of 'this is what it has been like in the UK for most of the year' from my offsprings. I told them it's to prepare you for going home on Wednesday.
> 
> To be honest, it was very refreshing!


What a fabulous attitude.


----------



## MacManiac

How are the mighty fallen? Ann and I enjoy good food and we both enjoy cooking but tonight and tomorrow will take some stomaching.

Tonight a casserole involving some beef, tinned tomatoes, onions, pepper, a rather dodgy sauce, and a couple of baked potatoes. Bliss!

Tomorrow's brunch ... chicken and stir fry vegetables, with a plain omelette (to use up redundant eggs) and the possibility of fish and chips in the evening.

Whatever happened to fine dining?


----------



## PeteandSylv

During our last days in the UK, after the furniture had gone, our dog, Geordie, found snuggling up to us on the sofa a rather different experience!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

Love it ...


----------



## Pam n Dave

Welcome back Pete.


----------



## Pam n Dave

We had the storms as well, we arrived back home just as it was all kicking off so managed to get the cushions inside in time, the first one nearly always catches us off-guard. The forecast is that it may all return tonight and finally end on Wednesday.

If it looks terrible when you arrive on Tuesday and are on the tarmac waiting for the steps to arrive don't worry, it should have cleared up by May.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> We had the storms as well, we arrived back home just as it was all kicking off so managed to get the cushions inside in time, the first one nearly always catches us off-guard. The forecast is that it may all return tonight and finally end on Wednesday.
> 
> If it looks terrible when you arrive on Tuesday and are on the tarmac waiting for the steps to arrive don't worry, it should have cleared up by May.


There are times when one needs a sense of humour on this forum, and this is one of those moments. 

As our plane comes in to land, the skies will clear and a new era will dawn on the island. At least we hope that the skies clear because Ann needs to see the sun and feel the warmth on her back after the summer we have just had, or rather haven't had.


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> There are times when one needs a sense of humour on this forum, and this is one of those moments.
> 
> As our plane comes in to land, the skies will clear and a new era will dawn on the island. At least we hope that the skies clear because Ann needs to see the sun and feel the warmth on her back after the summer we have just had, or rather haven't had.


I thought more a crack of thunder and a lightning strike when you arrive!!

What a way for us to welcome Bexhills Finest...with a heaven firework display!


----------



## MacManiac

Geraldine said:


> I thought more a crack of thunder and a lightning strike when you arrive!!
> 
> What a way for us to welcome Bexhills Finest...with a heaven firework display!


Any welcome from the Gods will be appropriate and we would be foolish to throw up our hands in horror as they have long memories.


----------



## MacManiac

Just discovered our gum boots in an outside storage area off the balcony. We have decided to ship them just in case ...


----------



## MacManiac

Typical of Bexhill to ignore the weather forecast on our last full day here. Blue skies and unbroken sunshine, with a millpond sea - almost as if the town was tempting us not to leave. Our grumpy neighbours from downstairs have just moaned about the noise of our packing, and moving stuff. I told him not to worry as we were leaving tomorrow to live in Cyprus. You should have seen his face - talk about the green-eyed monster.

I suggested that a family with young children were moving in and I was sure they would be quieter than us. Oh dear! Young children ... I hope I did not rain on his parade.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Our power has just come back on after about 6 hours. It went on and off at least 20 times before staying off during a massive storm right above us. The hail has shredded the leaves in the trees and the water had cut new channels in our drive and also in the lane behind our house. The storm lasted about 1.5 hours and the pool is now full to the top of the skimmer indicating some 2 ins of rain.

This may be a dress rehearsal for your welcome.



Pete


----------



## virgil

PeteandSylv said:


> Our power has just come back on after about 6 hours. It went on and off at least 20 times before staying off during a massive storm right above us. The hail has shredded the leaves in the trees and the water had cut new channels in our drive and also in the lane behind our house. The storm lasted about 1.5 hours and the pool is now full to the top of the skimmer indicating some 2 ins of rain.
> 
> This may be a dress rehearsal for your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea if Mac got some t-raining afore e'e go:


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Our power has just come back on after about 6 hours. It went on and off at least 20 times before staying off during a massive storm right above us. The hail has shredded the leaves in the trees and the water had cut new channels in our drive and also in the lane behind our house. The storm lasted about 1.5 hours and the pool is now full to the top of the skimmer indicating some 2 ins of rain.
> 
> This may be a dress rehearsal for your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


You are a bad man, Pete, but Ann says I must be understanding as you are feeling delicate. In any event, your comments will probably cost you a pint or two. We were going stir crazy this afternoon at one point. We walked into town, had a couple of drinks and picked up fish and chips, as Ann had cleaned the oven and all our shelves were empty. Now it's a matter of a glass or two of wine and an early night as the removal men arrive c. 09.00.

They reckon to be done by mid-afternoon, and we are meeting an old friend for a drink at the bar across the road. Then he is giving us a lift to the station, to catch the train to Gatwick. We can check in our luggage from 20.00 as our flight leaves before 08.30 the following morning. Then it's three hundred yards to the Premier Inn, and setting of various alarm clocks etc. for a 06.15 departure for the North Terminal. After that, we are in the hands of Easyjet ...


----------



## PeteandSylv

The forecast for tomorrow is dreadful but eases a lot for Tuesday.

I hope it all goes to plan and you have a good flight.

I also look forward to meeting up when I'll be delighted to welcome you to the island with a pint.

Pete


----------



## Veronica

Oh dear, I foresee major problems. Your alarm clocks will all fail to go off, you'll be two minutes late to check in and Easyjet being easyjet won't let you board cos you were late even though they are still checking in other people.

Never mind, we will all be there to greet you with the red carpet when you eventually arrive a few days later.


----------



## MacManiac

Thanks to all for your good wishes. Good old Easyjet! In any event, we shall get to Cyprus by hook or by crook. I suspect this will be my last post as the removal men will be here in twelve hours and I have to spend half the morning chastising BT and keeping out of the way of the packers.

I suspect you have no idea what all the support and advice means to Ann and to me.

Martin (aka MacManiac) and Ann


----------



## Veronica

Have a safe journey. 
I am sure we will meet up when you get here.


----------



## Geraldine

Veronica said:


> Have a safe journey.
> I am sure we will meet up when you get here.


Yes, ditto.

As I write this thunder is giving vent somewhere not far away.

Pity you aren't arriving Wednesday when i drop the kids off at the airport and pick another guest up for a 3 week stay, I could wave a little flag in the arrivals hall:welcome:

Safe trip.


----------



## MacManiac

Well it is 05.16 here and I cannot sleep. There wasn't much point in setting the alarm for 07.30.

It could be a long day and an even longer night tonight. But thank you for your good wishes. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Pam n Dave

It looks as though you will be arriving with a bang tomorrow, have a good flight, I'll try and spot your flight as you skirt the Akamas.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> It looks as though you will be arriving with a bang tomorrow, have a good flight, I'll try and spot your flight as you skirt the Akamas.


Make sure you wave or we will be really upset. :wave:


----------



## Pam n Dave

Take some binoculars on the flight, you can see our house clearly from the air. I'll be the one with the sun reflecting off my head, alternatively I'll be the one not complaining about my hair getting wet.


----------



## MacManiac

Well the removal company's packers arrived an hour ago and are busy boxing and bubble-wrapping and export-wrapping and all sorts of other stuff. One problem was we had no tea (neither of us drink tea) and so I was dispatched to the local shop to buy PG Tips. That smashed the Cyprus Fund to the tune of £1.29. But since the first tea break, our merry men are much merrier.

Dear old BT. I telephoned this morning to ask why our broadband had not been disconnected last Friday and our telephone line had not been disconnected today. It wasn't on the system, he said. All is well as they are disconnecting us next week but only charging us to 22nd September, as that was a month to the day that we gave them notice. It will prepare us for dealing with CYTA or Primetel, I suppose.


----------



## lucylocket

You must be so excited, have a good trip take care


----------



## PatandDave

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading 55 days! Wishing you all he very best. ENJOY!!


----------



## bwfcwood

Good Luck.......we won't be too long in following you, thanks for all your info.

See you soon, 

Sharon & Ste


----------



## MacManiac

Well the removal men have gone, leaving us echoing around our apartment. What a spooky feeling! We have a couple of hours to wait before meeting an old friend in the bar across the road for a quick drink and then he is giving us a lift to the station. Train for Gatwick leaves just after six and should get us to the airport about seven thirty. We can check in our baggage from eight o'clock, and then to the hotel.


----------



## MacManiac

Well we arrived on time without any great problems. Train to Gatwick, checked in baggage the night before, which was great. Walked to the Premier Inn and, a couple of drinks later, was fast asleep. Shuttle to the airport and the delights of Easyjet. Surprising amount of foot room, and I slept most of the way. Flight in time but the hire car was slightly late, and I was surprisingly relaxed about that.

Drive to Polis, and met our landlords on the outskirts. Taken to the apartment, and then they kindly took us on a guided tour of important places (bank, CYTA shop and supermarket where we collected some supplies. Back to the apartment, a couple of glasses of wine and an early night.

Today, cloudy with rain at times and we walked into Polis and are currently sitting in a bar and using their wifi. We decided to have a beer as it would have been rude not to.

We've done it. Some of the Cypriot people we have met, when we have asked for directions and help, could not have been nicer and excused my fledgling Greek.

Now where's that sunshine?


----------



## virgil

MacManiac said:


> Well we arrived on time without any great problems. Train to Gatwick, checked in baggage the night before, which was great. Walked to the Premier Inn and, a couple of drinks later, was fast asleep. Shuttle to the airport and the delights of Easyjet. Surprising amount of foot room, and I slept most of the way. Flight in time but the hire car was slightly late, and I was surprisingly relaxed about that.
> 
> Drive to Polis, and met our landlords on the outskirts. Taken to the apartment, and then they kindly took us on a guided tour of important places (bank, CYTA shop and supermarket where we collected some supplies. Back to the apartment, a couple of glasses of wine and an early night.
> 
> Today, cloudy with rain at times and we walked into Polis and are currently sitting in a bar and using their wifi. We decided to have a beer as it would have been rude not to.
> 
> We've done it. Some of the Cypriot people we have met, when we have asked for directions and help, could not have been nicer and excused my fledgling Greek.
> 
> *Now where's that sunshine*?


It's here: http://www.bing.com/weather/search?q=weather in bexhill&unit=C&qpvt=weather+in+bexhill&FORM=DTPWEA

Thanks for the update & glad it all went hunkydory for you :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Hope you both enjoy your new life in 'Pathos'.


----------



## Veronica

Welcome to a wet Cyprus Martin:clap2::clap2::clap2:
I am just on my way shortly to collect my hubby from the airport after a week in cold miserable Yorkshire so I imagine even the cloudy skies today will be a welcome sight for him as it is at least still warm.


----------



## SarahMcG

Yayyy glad to hear you arrived safely, must admit was thinking of you both yesterday off on your new adventure and saying to myself yep that will be us one day. Not so good you arrived and there's rain and not to rub it in but we are basking in brilliant sunshine in Fife today (shocker) not that that's going to last lol. Enjoy your new life


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Well we arrived on time without any great problems. Train to Gatwick, checked in baggage the night before, which was great. Walked to the Premier Inn and, a couple of drinks later, was fast asleep. Shuttle to the airport and the delights of Easyjet. Surprising amount of foot room, and I slept most of the way. Flight in time but the hire car was slightly late, and I was surprisingly relaxed about that.
> 
> Drive to Polis, and met our landlords on the outskirts. Taken to the apartment, and then they kindly took us on a guided tour of important places (bank, CYTA shop and supermarket where we collected some supplies. Back to the apartment, a couple of glasses of wine and an early night.
> 
> Today, cloudy with rain at times and we walked into Polis and are currently sitting in a bar and using their wifi. We decided to have a beer as it would have been rude not to.
> 
> We've done it. Some of the Cypriot people we have met, when we have asked for directions and help, could not have been nicer and excused my fledgling Greek.
> 
> Now where's that sunshine?


Welcome to the new life. You've got off to a good start ...found a bar!

Just dropped the kids off atb the airport, they are told 4 degrees in Manchester tonight  Now waiting for the flight IN from Manchester carrying John for 3 weeks, p'haps he's left better weather....


----------



## PeteandSylv

Well done you two, and welcome.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

It's still raining and we are still in the bar ... I tried to leave but Ann said we had to wait and see.


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Well done you two, and welcome.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. Hope you are feeling less delicate now.


----------



## SarahMcG

MacManiac said:


> It's still raining and we are still in the bar ... I tried to leave but Ann said we had to wait and see.


Your Ann sounds like a very sensible woman you should listen to her hehe


----------



## pearsews

MacManiac said:


> Well we arrived on time without any great problems. Train to Gatwick, checked in baggage the night before, which was great. Walked to the Premier Inn and, a couple of drinks later, was fast asleep. Shuttle to the airport and the delights of Easyjet. Surprising amount of foot room, and I slept most of the way. Flight in time but the hire car was slightly late, and I was surprisingly relaxed about that.
> 
> Drive to Polis, and met our landlords on the outskirts. Taken to the apartment, and then they kindly took us on a guided tour of important places (bank, CYTA shop and supermarket where we collected some supplies. Back to the apartment, a couple of glasses of wine and an early night.
> 
> Today, cloudy with rain at times and we walked into Polis and are currently sitting in a bar and using their wifi. We decided to have a beer as it would have been rude not to.
> 
> We've done it. Some of the Cypriot people we have met, when we have asked for directions and help, could not have been nicer and excused my fledgling Greek.
> 
> Now where's that sunshine?


Hi, 

Sounds like you have settled in to the laid back lifestyle already.....Well done..enjoy!!:clap2:
Hope that will be us one day in the not too distant future, but without the rain....

Sheila


----------



## Pam n Dave

Welcome to sunny Cyprus the bar seemed a good idea 

As for us we met a couple of new friends and had a couple of drinks and a very nice meal. Cyprus is like that. If you are in Polis then I would recommend the Dolmadies in Mikis tavern.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> Welcome to sunny Cyprus the bar seemed a good idea
> 
> As for us we met a couple of new friends and had a couple of drinks and a very nice meal. Cyprus is like that. If you are in Polis then I would recommend the Dolmadies in Mikis tavern.


After our telephone conversation last night I did wonder what you might have posted about our time at Mikis tavern. I am delighted that you have not let the cat out of the bag, as it is many years since I arrived at a bar at 1.30 pm and left at 10.30 pm. I suspect it must have been the bad company we fell in with.


----------



## MacManiac

We drove to Chloraka yesterday to look at a property. The property was really quite nice but the area was a little suburban for our tastes. We then drove down to Pissouri to look at a villa. I have been communicating with the owner, who has now returned to the UK, since July. We were shown round by two of her neighbours, and we really liked the villa and also really really liked Pissouri Village.

We were due to return today for a second look but unfortunately, when I rang the car hire company to extend our car hire until tomorrow, they were unable to help us. Our vehicle has been booked by someone else and they had nothing else available. That plan is on hold now, probably until next week but "Hey ... this is Cyprus."


----------



## bwfcwood

Ahh it looks like the Cyprus way has got you good and proper......I'm still wildly brandishing the magnolia paint, organising lists (following the MacManiac template of course) and working every shift the NHS has available!!!! 
I would so love to be relaxing in a bar....its making my mouth water


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> We drove to Chloraka yesterday to look at a property. The property was really quite nice but the area was a little suburban for our tastes. We then drove down to Pissouri to look at a villa. I have been communicating with the owner, who has now returned to the UK, since July. We were shown round by two of her neighbours, and we really liked the villa and also really really liked Pissouri Village.
> 
> We were due to return today for a second look but unfortunately, when I rang the car hire company to extend our car hire until tomorrow, they were unable to help us. Our vehicle has been booked by someone else and they had nothing else available. That plan is on hold now, probably until next week but "Hey ... this is Cyprus."


It hasn't taken you long to get in the zone!

I have been gardening in Pissouri this morning, they have some nice eating places, The Two Friends is one I like and have booked again this year for Christmas Day lunch.

Of course you have a Paps supermarket too, but why is the petrol station so very much dearer than anywhere else?


----------



## MacManiac

Just had an email saying we have won something on the Euro Lottery, but because we are outside of the UK we cannot access the site to see whether we have won £3.64 (our average win) or £3,640 or £3,640,000. Who wants to be our new best friends?


----------



## Guest

MacManiac said:


> Just had an email saying we have won something on the Euro Lottery, but because we are outside of the UK we cannot access the site to see whether we have won £3.64 (our average win) or £3,640 or £3,640,000. Who wants to be our new best friends?


I can look for you if you give the address. I have a UK proxy

Anders


----------



## Veronica

Download expat shield. It is the proxy I use when I want to access Uk only TV etc.


----------



## MacManiac

Vegaanders said:


> I can look for you if you give the address. I have a UK proxy
> 
> Anders


Thanks Anders, I've just emailed our daughter to do the same. We must talk about proxy addresses when we get settled.


----------



## lucylocket

Veronica said:


> Download expat shield. It is the proxy I use when I want to access Uk only TV etc.


Hi Veronica,, sounds complicated, can you give me any further info,,, is it something we need to do when there or can I do it here,, which do you use? thanks


----------



## Veronica

Its very simple. ExpatShield is a proxy programme which when activated makes it look as though you are in the Uk.
You just download it to your computer and activate it when you need it.


----------



## Guest

I use a proxy called boxvpn. Cost 3,75 usd per month. No installations, just follow some short steps. For me its perfect, I can choose what country I want to pretend to be in. Uk for looking at Netflix, Sweden for looking at swedish tv. 
I have a swedish also but is get very slow in the evenings when many use it. Boxvpn is never a problem

www.boxvpn.com

Anders


----------



## Geraldine

MacManiac said:


> Just had an email saying we have won something on the Euro Lottery, but because we are outside of the UK we cannot access the site to see whether we have won £3.64 (our average win) or £3,640 or £3,640,000. Who wants to be our new best friends?


Me, Me, Me,!!!! :flypig:


----------



## Veronica

Vegaanders said:


> I use a proxy called boxvpn. Cost 3,75 usd per month. No installations, just follow some short steps. For me its perfect, I can choose what country I want to pretend to be in. Uk for looking at Netflix, Sweden for looking at swedish tv.
> I have a swedish also but is get very slow in the evenings when many use it. Boxvpn is never a problem
> 
> www.boxvpn.com
> 
> Anders


For anyone who only wants to appear to be in UK ExpatShield is Ok and it is free.


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> For anyone who only wants to appear to be in UK ExpatShield is Ok and it is free.


I am sure, I just wrote what I use

Anders


----------



## Veronica

Vegaanders said:


> I am sure, I just wrote what I use
> 
> Anders


Lol, yes you did Anders. But not everyone wants to be able to appear to be in other countries such as Sweden so my point was that if people ONLY want to be able to appear to be in the UK ExpatShield is free to use.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Geraldine said:


> Me, Me, Me,!!!! :flypig:


Get to the back of the queue, I was here first.


----------



## lucylocket

Veronica said:


> Its very simple. ExpatShield is a proxy programme which when activated makes it look as though you are in the Uk.
> You just download it to your computer and activate it when you need it.


Thank you Veronica


----------



## MacManiac

Well we have decided to stay in the Polis area, which we really like. We went to see a villa yesterday on the outskirts of Argaka, which ticked all the boxes. Lovely Cypriot landlady, originally from South Africa, who we really got on with. Beautiful mature garden, views of the sea, great pool, bags of shade and on a very quiet road, and a fabulously maintained house.

It is fully furnished, which we do not need. Our furniture is en route and we have agreed that we can move in, and then she will store the furniture we no longer need. Best of both worlds as we have moved from a one bedroomed apartment to a three bedroomed villa, so this means we will not have to buy any new furniture in the near future. The agents we used in Polis were great and I am happy to PM their details.

We place a holding deposit this afternoon, and move in on 1st November.


----------



## PatandDave

Congratulations! How exciting for you and to find just what you wanted so quickly. I would much appreciate if you could pm me the agents details? Thanks Pat


----------



## PeteandSylv

It all sounds good and positive assuming you've got a good rental price. I hope it all goes well for you.

Pete


----------



## lucylocket

Great to here, villa sounds wonderful, pm me the agents details if you don't mind thanks


----------



## bwfcwood

Hi there, pm would be appreciated. We hope to have the house up for sale next week so I had better get cracking with the 'to do' list....see you all soon


----------



## DH59

It's been very interesting and enlightening reading your diary, and I am so glad you have finally made it and settling in quite nicely!

Our own planned move to Cyprus has been put on the back-burner for now, due to my new job, but suffice to say that we will be over there as soon as we can, and we will certainly be studying this thread for helpful hints and tips when the time comes.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Well done, it's good to see that you managed to tear yourselves away from Mikis, have you set a date for the house warming yet?, the Paphos crowd need to hire a bus. 

You've achieved so much in a week, so a real inspiration to the others who are following.


----------



## Geraldine

Pam n Dave said:


> Well done, it's good to see that you managed to tear yourselves away from Mikis, have you set a date for the house warming yet?, the Paphos crowd need to hire a bus.
> 
> You've achieved so much in a week, so a real inspiration to the others who are following.


Well done finding something you love so quickly. Now you have time to get some practise in for the Christmas swim........

Can you hire 56 seaters? We may have to get one of the airport coaches.


----------



## Veronica

Thats great news Martin:clap2::clap2:
I might be nice and bring a bottle of my homemade Christmas liquer for the housewarming, its a bit potent


----------



## Pam n Dave

Geraldine said:


> Well done finding something you love so quickly. Now you have time to get some practise in for the Christmas swim........
> 
> Can you hire 56 seaters? We may have to get one of the airport coaches.


If you can get a 56 seater Geraldine then you will only need two of them.


----------



## theo79

congratulations on the villa I hope it brings you lot's of happiness and good times  we're yet to visit the polis area so once you've settled I may be picking your brain a little as I here there is some good nature walks in that region


----------



## theo79

and one more thing (totally off topic sorry) but i wonder what the record is for the most replies on a thread and is this getting close??


----------



## wracgirl

:


DH59 said:


> It's been very interesting and enlightening reading your diary, and I am so glad you have finally made it and settling in quite nicely!
> 
> Our own planned move to Cyprus has been put on the back-burner for now, due to my new job, but suffice to say that we will be over there as soon as we can, and we will certainly be studying this thread for helpful hints and tips when the time comes.


Hi Diane,glad job still going ok hope you are both well.Finally got appointment for hospital nxt week after waiting 4 weeks,another doc now says it's a blockage not my knee stupid old thing he was 80 at least never even looked at my leg sent me for blood test's,11 came back all clear,blood pressure spot on,went back after 4 days to see him and he asked me who had sent me for blood test's and what for,a just laughed at him could'nt believe it.Got more sense off pratice nurse,she said it'sprobably all come from when I had that fall,and if I had a blockage my blood pressure would be well up,just hope I'm all sorted for hols other than that all fine:clap2:suppose at times NHS is ok but if you smoke woooooooooooo betide you,that's what threw him I told him I#d stopped over a year ago he totally ignored me then.Right moan over good luck to newby's who have or are moving over there not long for us,another story lookslike short fall on mortgagepast caring na what's the point of worrying,that lucky us if it rained gold,it would pee on our house,eeeeeeeeeee ya gotta keep smiling xx.


----------



## MacManiac

For some reason I cannot send PMs with email addresses in. I used Alison Morrison of A20 Real Estate in Polis. No point in going to their website as they do not list rentals on there. Alison keeps them all in her head. You can contact her on 00 357 26 321 727 or alison at a20realestate.com, and feel free to mention Martin & Ann.


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> It all sounds good and positive assuming you've got a good rental price. I hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> Pete


Rental price was 150 Euros less than the asking price.


----------



## MacManiac

Thanks to Dave of Pam n Dave it looks like the party will go ahead. Details to follow, and invitations by PM. We move on 1st November and our ship arrives in Limassol on 5th November. So an interesting few weeks.


----------



## Pam n Dave

MacManiac said:


> Thanks to Dave of Pam n Dave it looks like the party will go ahead.


Your more than welcome, would you like me to be your events organiser??


----------



## Geraldine

Pam n Dave said:


> Your more than welcome, would you like me to be your events organiser??


:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bwfcwood

Shame we shall miss the party but hopefully it won't be too long before we are having one ourselves.....yippee. Ever the optomist I have spoken to one of my sons about arranging a farewell party in his pub, we just need to get cracking and get this house sold!!!!


----------



## MacManiac

Much kudos to the Hellenic Bank in Polis. Went in on Monday to open an account, and went back today to pick up cards and pins. Sorted. When we opened up a new UK bank account a couple of months ago it took them weeks and weeks and weeks. Did our first currency transfer using CurrencyFair, and got slightly confused. Emailed them from a bar here and got a call back from Tim a few minutes later who talked me through the transfer. First class service.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> Your more than welcome, would you like me to be your events organiser??


Ann said she will have a stern word with you Dave. Watch out


----------



## MacManiac

bwfcwood said:


> Shame we shall miss the party but hopefully it won't be too long before we are having one ourselves.....yippee. Ever the optomist I have spoken to one of my sons about arranging a farewell party in his pub, we just need to get cracking and get this house sold!!!!


If you listen to Dave, our lovely house will no doubt be the venue for a whole series of parties. So don't worry about missing the first one. One rule for dinner party guests - you must bring two things with you ... your pyjamas and your toothbrush. There are some interesting corners to negotiate as you come up to the villa. If a glass of wine or two should pass your lips, you may not live to regret it.


----------



## Pam n Dave

It only seems like 5 mins since you arrived, and here we are nearly at the start of the third week. The way that time is speeding along you will need to order the turkey soon.


----------



## MacManiac

Pam n Dave said:


> It only seems like 5 mins since you arrived, and here we are nearly at the start of the third week. The way that time is speeding along you will need to order the turkey soon.


Time indeed is passing. We are astonished at what we have achieved, and that was accelerated by finding the villa at Agarka. After that our Cypriot life appears to have taken on a life of its own. Never been a great fan of turkey but you never know?

What has astonished us is the taste of the bacon. It reminds me of when bacon tasted of bacon twenty years ago. In fact so much of the fresh food we have bought tastes of what it should. We wondered whether it was the halo effect of living in a new country, but our taste buds are not lying.

This is day 11, and we have loved every minute of our time here. The exploration of the Akamas the other day with Dave, and the amazing bar he took us to, will live in the memory for a long time.

Ann is counting the days until we can move into our new home, and that will be the start of another chapter of our lives.

The insect life here seems to have taken an interest in me, but a Citronella spray has repelled them. In my military service, and in years of holidays in hot climates, I visited Australia, the USA, Canada, British Honduras, Belize, Germany, France, Greece, and innumerable Greek islands, and spent six months living under canvas in Cambodia, and hardly was bothered by an insect - but the Cypriot beasts have taken a liking to me. Ironically Ann, who has always been bitten on holiday, has remained unscathed.

I suppose a Citronella spray is a small price to pay for life here.


----------



## PeteandSylv

There is a lot of food here that will awaken your taste buds. Pork, the most common meat, has far more flavour than the bland UK product. But you will find this out as you enjoy trying new tavernas.

As far as insect life is concerned we have noted that this year had been a good year with less around most of the time. We've hardly seen a wasp this year but the noseeums seem to have increased in the last couple of weeks. I think the amount if insects must go in cycles so brace yourself for next year! If citronella is working you are lucky, nothing seems to work for me!!

It's good to hear that all is going well and you are enjoying yourself in this glorious weather we are having.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood

You are so right about the food, for the past few years we have been staying in a lovely villa for our holidays and we have had some memorable nights with the bbq spit turning slowly, the drinks flowing quickly and good company and conversation to make it complete. :hungry:
We have spit roasted cypriot lamb and pork and it has been amazing, we always find the veg, especially things like tomatoes, are so much more tasty...........oh my mouth is watering already!!!
I remember bringing my in-laws to Cyprus a few years ago and the bacon was the only thing my f-in-l had a good word about  He complained about the weather, the wine, all the other food we had but loved the bacon......needdless to say we haven't brought him back since.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Have a look for "Afterbite" it looks a little like a felt tip pen. It's basically ammonia and takes the itch away in the early stages.

You should find it in Paps or over the road in Orpanidies. Failing that Carrefour stock it on the way into Paphos. Antihistamine thereafter can ease it till it settles down.

Don't tell everyone about the taverna, they will all want to go.


----------



## Veronica

Pam n Dave said:


> Have a look for "Afterbite" it looks a little like a felt tip pen. It's basically ammonia and takes the itch away in the early stages.
> 
> You should find it in Paps or over the road in Orpanidies. Failing that Carrefour stock it on the way into Paphos. Antihistamine thereafter can ease it till it settles down.
> 
> Don't tell everyone about the taverna, they will all want to go.


I have found that 'afterbite' is not nearly as effective as Calmiderm cream. It is availableat any pharmacy.
However I have also found that the longer I live here the less mossies like the taste of me and the rare occassion I do get bitten these days the bites are not as bad and go away very quickly.


----------



## Pam n Dave

Apparently eating lots of Marmite repels them along with Avon Skin So Soft original and Wine may attract them.

Thanks for the mention of Calmiderm.


----------



## MacManiac

Well this is day 14. We were saying at breakfast that this would be the packing day if we were on holiday, so holiday mode has to end ("Yeah, right."). Fabulous lightning storm last night without a drop of rain or a clap of thunder. Better than Guy Fawkes' Night.

It's all about waiting for 1st November now. It's just as frustrating as waiting those last few days in the UK for the removal men and the flight out. The standard phrase now is "When our stuff arrives ..."

We have been exploring Polis on foot and come across all sorts of shortcuts and useful little footpaths and roads, and are gradually feeling more and more at home. Ann's blog to friends and family at home is going well and will be incorporated into our website, which will be a diary of life in Cyprus. When it is published, I hope you will all feel welcome to visit the site on a regular basis.

No doubt by that time, we shall have met the "usual suspects" in Agarka for a glass or two of something to keep the chill out.


----------



## Geraldine

Pam n Dave said:


> Apparently eating lots of Marmite repels them along with Avon Skin So Soft original and Wine may attract them.
> 
> Thanks for the mention of Calmiderm.


Wine attracts them ???? That explains it then, I'm like a dot to dot book 

I like Xpel, Bite and Sting Relief, from the Euro Shop, a roll on, but they do have a range.


----------



## buster12

Hello Martin,

Just read your thread as a newbie to the forum. Christine and I are just starting the process of following you out there, after decision making holiday in September. Congratulations making the move and settling in so well. Your thread makes very interesting and informative reading and I will be digging out your old thread about the lead up to leaving, so that I can use your advice and experience!

Our initial thoughts are for the Limassol wine villages area - can I ask what made you choose the Polis area? I do know it is lovely up there, not so many tourists perhaps but 'er indoors feels it may be a bit remote.

Enjoy your new life -Cyprus is a wonderful place to live, I lived in Limassol for three years in the late seventies serving with the RAF at Akrotiri and can't wait to get back the to live. Holidays are good but not the same.... Though I know the island has changed a bit.

I shall also be looking out for your website for more information!

Have a good party!

Best regards,

David


----------



## MacManiac

buster12 said:


> Hello Martin,
> 
> Just read your thread as a newbie to the forum. Christine and I are just starting the process of following you out there, after decision making holiday in September. Congratulations making the move and settling in so well. Your thread makes very interesting and informative reading and I will be digging out your old thread about the lead up to leaving, so that I can use your advice and experience!
> 
> Our initial thoughts are for the Limassol wine villages area - can I ask what made you choose the Polis area? I do know it is lovely up there, not so many tourists perhaps but 'er indoors feels it may be a bit remote.
> 
> Enjoy your new life -Cyprus is a wonderful place to live, I lived in Limassol for three years in the late seventies serving with the RAF at Akrotiri and can't wait to get back the to live. Holidays are good but not the same.... Though I know the island has changed a bit.
> 
> I shall also be looking out for your website for more information!
> 
> Have a good party!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> David


Polis was a complete fluke really. Thanks to the kindness of a couple on this forum, we were able to use their holiday apartment in Polis until we found where we wanted to live. Our original thoughts were to be in Pissouri, but - having found a super place there - we decided we felt more at home in Polis. It's a lovely place and we found the people very friendly, especially so when we use our fledgling Greek and they realise we are not tourists. By chance we wandered into an agents and within ten minutes had been driven to Agarka, and that was that. Fabulous house, mixed neighbourhood, lovely Cyrpiot landlady and only 6km from Polis.

I echo the advice to be open-minded and not fixed in your thoughts. Cyprus really is full of the unexpected, and when you find the right place to live you will know it. The very best of luck.


----------



## MacManiac

I have come to the decision that thunderstorms are damaging to my liver. For the second time since we arrived, a thunderstorm has driven us to find shelter in Miki's Taverna and for the second time we have been influenced by the usual suspects who were escaping from the drudgery of filling in a UK tax return. 

To make matters worse, I was wearing grown-up clothes (long trousers and shoes and socks). What a terrific shock to the system, and what a great afternoon and evening in brilliant company.


----------



## buster12

Thanks for your comments. Coicidentally we have just been looking at the details of a property for long term rent in Agarka! What is it like as a location - looks to be pretty good on Google earth etc. What facilities, tavernas? etc. or do you need to go into Polis?

I must admit I quite like the idea of the Polis region, as it is not so full of tourists and relatively unspoilt. We will be looking at the area in detail when we visit in February to look for a rental property - curreent plans are to move out in April.

Thanks for your help and enjoy your new life!

Best regards,

David


----------



## Pam n Dave

MacManiac said:


> I have come to the decision that thunderstorms are damaging to my liver. For the second time since we arrived, a thunderstorm has driven us to find shelter in Miki's Taverna and for the second time we have been influenced by the usual suspects who were escaping from the drudgery of filling in a UK tax return.
> 
> To make matters worse, I was wearing grown-up clothes (long trousers and shoes and socks). What a terrific shock to the system, and what a great afternoon and evening in brilliant company.


The forecast for today is below.

Weather Forecast Polis, Cyprus | Polis Weather | Wunderground so I suspect that you may find yourself there again today.

I understand that the owner of Miki's Taverna is now offering a loyalty or bulk purchase discount. 

You mentioned that you were wearing "grown-up clothes" were you on your way home from work when you got caught in the storm, as "T" shirts, jeans and sandals (with or without socks) may be a little more comfortable.


----------



## Pam n Dave

buster12 said:


> Thanks for your comments. Coicidentally we have just been looking at the details of a property for long term rent in Agarka! What is it like as a location - looks to be pretty good on Google earth etc. What facilities, tavernas? etc. or do you need to go into Polis?
> 
> I must admit I quite like the idea of the Polis region, as it is not so full of tourists and relatively unspoilt. We will be looking at the area in detail when we visit in February to look for a rental property - curreent plans are to move out in April.
> 
> Thanks for your help and enjoy your new life!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> David


The property around Argaka is a little spread out and there is a great beach bar that unfortunately closes early next month until the spring. 

You will find several kiosks in the area but will probably need to do a "shop" in Polis once a week or so.

The Argaka-Polis road can also be a racetrack at times.

The area is popular with tourists and when the new golf course comes on stream there is expected to be an influx of golfing tourism.


----------



## MacManiac

buster12 said:


> Thanks for your comments. Coicidentally we have just been looking at the details of a property for long term rent in Agarka! What is it like as a location - looks to be pretty good on Google earth etc. What facilities, tavernas? etc. or do you need to go into Polis?
> 
> I must admit I quite like the idea of the Polis region, as it is not so full of tourists and relatively unspoilt. We will be looking at the area in detail when we visit in February to look for a rental property - curreent plans are to move out in April.
> 
> Thanks for your help and enjoy your new life!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> David


The best way to describe Agarka is that is near enough to Polis for shopping, eating and drinking but far enough away for a bit of peace and quiet. Obviously the area is going upmarket after November 1st when we move in, but that would be true of anywhere we moved to 

Dave knows the area far better than me, and seems to have hit the nail on the head. Good luck with your search.


----------



## MacManiac

Just to let everyone know we have not vanished but have not sorted out Internet at our new home. We love the house and our Cypriot landlady and her husband have been kindness itself. We were invited for coffee, and such was the amount of food on offer we struggled to leave after two hours to walk down the road.


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Just to let everyone know we have not vanished but have not sorted out Internet at our new home. We love the house and our Cypriot landlady and her husband have been kindness itself. We were invited for coffee, and such was the amount of food on offer we struggled to leave after two hours to walk down the road.


I do sympathise. A belly swollen with beer and food can be quite taxing.

And there were we all thinking you were to busy to post preparing for the party!



Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> I do sympathise. A belly swollen with beer and food can be quite taxing.
> 
> And there were we all thinking you were to busy to post preparing for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Cakes, scones, homemade jam do not equate with bellies swollen with beer and food. What delighted us was when Frederiki (our lovely Cypriot landlady) called with plum jam, lemons, limes and pomegranates as a gift. We may have Internet access sooner rather than later so the forum will no longer be a MacManiac-free zone.

Party plans are well-progressed and we can't wait to meet the usual suspects.


----------



## jenjenmullin

Time to dig this thread out, I shall be referring to it a lot over the coming weeks. 

Our estimated move date will be Monday 25th Feb 2013. 

Excited, but Nervous. 

We are moving to Kapparis, Paralimni.


----------



## MacManiac

jenjenmullin said:


> Time to dig this thread out, I shall be referring to it a lot over the coming weeks.
> 
> Our estimated move date will be Monday 25th Feb 2013.
> 
> Excited, but Nervous.
> 
> We are moving to Kapparis, Paralimni.


Hi,

If there is anything I can help you with which is not covered in this thread, do not hesitate to get in touch. And the very best of luck - it really is worth it ...


----------



## jenjenmullin

Thank you!


----------



## wracgirl

jenjenmullin said:


> Thank you!


soon be our turn,wish you all the luck on your move


----------



## jenjenmullin

Thanks, My head is spinning at the moment. 

I probably have not chosen the best time to move... but never mind. 

My husband is away and i am doing most of this alone... 

My current dilemma is "What boxes" shall i buy? 
I am not taking all of our wordly goods, in fact i am selling all that i can, and just bringing the bare essentials, IE personal effects etc.. 
Hubby is determined to take our flat screen tvs and some other electrical equipment such as his PC etc. 

I am thinking it wont be more than 10 boxes really as we will be taking suitcases & such on the plane to tide us over till the boxes arrive... 

I have found a company to ship, but they need sizes of boxes in order to give me a quote...

HELPPP


----------



## MacManiac

jenjenmullin said:


> Thanks, My head is spinning at the moment.
> 
> I probably have not chosen the best time to move... but never mind.
> 
> My husband is away and i am doing most of this alone...
> 
> My current dilemma is "What boxes" shall i buy?
> I am not taking all of our wordly goods, in fact i am selling all that i can, and just bringing the bare essentials, IE personal effects etc..
> Hubby is determined to take our flat screen tvs and some other electrical equipment such as his PC etc.
> 
> I am thinking it wont be more than 10 boxes really as we will be taking suitcases & such on the plane to tide us over till the boxes arrive...
> 
> I have found a company to ship, but they need sizes of boxes in order to give me a quote...
> 
> HELPPP


Everyone will make their own choice regarding what they bring but, after considerable debate, we brought everything bar the kitchen sink. We did sell stuff we should have sold years ago, and gave stuff away that would not fit our lifestyle over here. We are delighted to be surrounded by our own belongings over here, despite the cost of shipping it here.

It's not the cost of replacing items here in Cyprus but the comfort to be gained in a foreign land from having your own chairs to Simon, your own bed to sleep on and so forth.

Surely your shipping company will send someone to survey what to intend to bring and then supply the right number of boxes. If not, then perhaps you have not got the right shipping company. Our shippers, who packed everything for us, just came with mountains of boxes and tape and stuff, and packed it all away in a matter of hours. The difference in their quotation between them packing and us packing was pretty minimal.

In any event, good luck and happy packing


----------



## PeteandSylv

MacManiac said:


> Everyone will make their own choice regarding what they bring but, after considerable debate, we brought everything bar the kitchen sink. We did sell stuff we should have sold years ago, and gave stuff away that would not fit our lifestyle over here. We are delighted to be surrounded by our own belongings over here, despite the cost of shipping it here.
> 
> It's not the cost of replacing items here in Cyprus but the comfort to be gained in a foreign land from *having your own chairs to Simon*, your own bed to sleep on and so forth.
> 
> Surely your shipping company will send someone to survey what to intend to bring and then supply the right number of boxes. If not, then perhaps you have not got the right shipping company. Our shippers, who packed everything for us, just came with mountains of boxes and tape and stuff, and packed it all away in a matter of hours. The difference in their quotation between them packing and us packing was pretty minimal.
> 
> In any event, good luck and happy packing


Martin,

I hope this not another of your little perversions. I've tried Googling but can find out nothing about Simon, only Roger.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

PeteandSylv said:


> Martin,
> 
> I hope this not another of your little perversions. I've tried Googling but can find out nothing about Simon, only Roger.
> 
> Pete


There are times, young Pete, when your comments about my typos are almost libellous. All I can say is "Honey Balls". Looking forward to seeing you both soon.


----------



## jenjenmullin

That's a good point RE being surrounded by your own things. 

And i would consider taking the bulkier stuff, like furniture and such but it's just not worth it. the things we have are not expensive, nor special to us. 
I am just looking to take the bare minimum. 

Maybe this is going to make things confusing.. 

I am still on the search for decent boxes..


----------



## Pam n Dave

Have a look on Ebay for removal boxes or packing crates, they sell them flat so you need some duct tape and maybe a dispenser from B&Q.


----------



## Guest

Pam n Dave said:


> Have a look on Ebay for removal boxes or packing crates, they sell them flat so you need some duct tape and maybe a dispenser from B&Q.


We have a lot of boxes since last moving but they are not good enough. The moving company will use their own boxes that is stronger to cope with the seatransport and be able to put 5 on top of each other

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv

Not duct tape but brown parcel tape.

Why aren't your removals people capable of supplying boxes? Alternatively try buying them from a local removals company.

Pete


----------



## jenjenmullin

We are not using a removal company, we are selling the main bulk of furniture and items and just bringing our personal things, pictures, clothing, kids stuff etc trying to keep it to the minimum to take over tbh


----------



## kim1967

jenjenmullen

we bought boxes off ebay which came with tape and a marker pen. just make sure you tape the corners and edges properly as we lost a couple of items which fell out a small hole in the box due to being squashed. otherwise everything else was fine apart from my pushbike which got damaged and which no one took responsibility for but was still cheaper to repair than the insurance cost they were trying to get us to pay. 
good luck with the move


----------



## MacManiac

MacManiac said:


> For some reason I cannot send PMs with email addresses in. I used Alison Morrison of A20 Real Estate in Polis. No point in going to their website as they do not list rentals on there. Alison keeps them all in her head. You can contact her on 00 357 26 321 727 or alison at a20realestate.com, and feel free to mention Martin & Ann.


I am afraid to say that, due to recent events, I am no longer able to recommend Alison. It would not be appropriate on an open forum to explain why.


----------



## mdekkers

MacManiac said:


> No point in going to their website as they do not list rentals on there. Alison keeps them all in her head.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid to say that, due to recent events, I am no longer able to recommend Alison. It would not be appropriate on an open forum to explain why.
Click to expand...

That's reason enough right there....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk

I'd be curious to know what went wrong.


----------

